# Jim78 Powerlifting Log



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Started out at this about 2months ago after being pathetically weak for far too long!

Still pathetically weak but will log down some stuff.

Il start from a week or two back.

I basically train all 3 lifts on seperate days, but switching to a westside approach sooner or later.

Totals are 550kg at 90kg all raw

squat 220kg

bench 140kg

dead 220kg

580kg @ 90kg

short term goal is 600kg.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

squat

bar x 10

60kgx 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

160kg x 1

180kg x 1 x 2

db sldl

3 x 45lbs x failure

Bench Technique

Lots of setting up just using bar

bar x 10 x 3

60kg x 10 x 2

100kg x 5 x 2

120kg x 3 x 2

Definetely felt better, still need to work on it, had no spot either today.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bench

Wu

60kg x 10-15 x 5 (working tech)

Decided to do some band work today.

Using green MP bands that are 23kg-54kg...still unsure on if this is per band or pair?? Anyone know?? @Little Simon maybe as MP rep? They are definetely heavy duty thick mofo's'

60kg + 54kg bands x 5 x 3

70kg + 54kg ands x 3 x 3

80kg + 54kg bands x 3 x 3

90kg + 54kg bands x 2 x 2

Speed - no bands

60kg x 10 x 2

100kg x 5 x 2

Db flyes

60lbs x 15 x 2

70lbs x 15 x 1

Tricep pushdowns

Stack 210lbs x 3 x failure

All in all felt good, shoulder bit better, still not happy with technique on bench.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Deads

60kg x 10 x 2

100kg x 5 x 2

140kg x 5

160kg x 3

180kg x 1

200kg x 1

Rear delt cables

40lbs ea x 4 x failure

Tried chins but fukin shoulder really niggly when i attempt them.

Weight has flown up to 15st! Ffs water in my body is like a yoyo, can still see abs and suppose still lean to some extent which is suprising, no cardio this week mayb have something to do with it.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Been badly sun-tues, had a bad jab sunday which left me not being able to draw a full breath of air, didn't aspirate, never do but this one bit me in the ass and left me wrecked, never ever had anything like it.

Anyway, been itching to squat.

60kg x 10 x 2

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 2

200kg x 2 - PB (1st one above para)

Fukin get in, new PB.

Leaves my unofficial gym total at 550kg at 90kg (means **** all i know til i do it proper on a platform)

Aim is now to be able to put together 600kg at 90kg at any particular given time, ie knock em off weekly if i needed to, then maybe try a comp, tbh im making progress and still need to nail technique even more but over moon with progress.

Owe a big thanks to all u fellas that follow, had lots of great advice.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Did quick bench today, 10hr at work then quick training as besides wife being pregnant shes badly with a kidney/water infection so having to run around after her and look after daughter...**** being a housewife.

60kg x 10 x 5

68kg blue bands on

Bar x 10 + bands (88)

40kg x 5 x 2 + bands (108)

50kg x 5 x 2 + bands (118)

60kg x 3 x 2 + bands (128)

70kg x 3 x 2 + bands (138)

80kg x 2 + bands (148)

90kg x 2 + bands (158)

100kg x 1 + bands (168kg top)

Really happy with last few, hard work but locked out nicely and all done as explosively as could.

30kg db flyes

5 x failure

Done.

Need to increase supplemental work a fair bit but not enough time this week.

Progress tho!!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

subbed .

how long have you been training for strength mate? im just starting to get into powerlifting, been training since february got my first comp in december. hopefully can learn a few things from you. good luck


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Deadlifts today or tomorrow

will be diversing and using a hex/trap bar for them today.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

bongon95 said:


> subbed .
> 
> how long have you been training for strength mate? im just starting to get into powerlifting, been training since february got my first comp in december. hopefully can learn a few things from you. good luck


Literally a couple of months mate, bodybuilding routines were starting to bore me silly, with PL'ing im itching to get into the gym again and keep progressing.

Not sure what you can learn from me mate, I think we can all take something from everyone tbh however experienced or inexperienced, by all accounts my lifts are average at best :-(


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Literally a couple of months mate, bodybuilding routines were starting to bore me silly, with PL'ing im itching to get into the gym again and keep progressing.
> 
> Not sure what you can learn from me mate, I think we can all take something from everyone tbh however experienced or inexperienced, by all accounts my lifts are average at best :-(


same,i got bored of the old bench on a monday 3 x 10. everyone does things different mate so theres always something to be learnt, even if its learning what not to do

have you got your eye on any comps?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

bongon95 said:


> same,i got bored of the old bench on a monday 3 x 10. everyone does things different mate so theres always something to be learnt, even if its learning what not to do
> 
> have you got your eye on any comps?


too true mate!

Id love to do a comp but im a bit of a perfectionist, my technique on all 3 lifts needs serious work, and Im looking at 600kg before I stand on a platform, some have told me to just go get some numbers, but im getting stronger, maintaining condition and weight and enjoying it,thats main thing fr me, i doubt il ever be competitive and im not one to make numbers up,me and my ego, im **** but i won't do it unless im best....kind of like ****ing in wind that lmao.

what about you mate?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> too true mate!
> 
> Id love to do a comp but im a bit of a perfectionist, my technique on all 3 lifts needs serious work, and Im looking at 600kg before I stand on a platform, some have told me to just go get some numbers, but im getting stronger, maintaining condition and weight and enjoying it,thats main thing fr me, i doubt il ever be competitive and im not one to make numbers up,me and my ego, im **** but i won't do it unless im best....kind of like ****ing in wind that lmao.
> 
> what about you mate?


im doing my first 1 in december, its a single lifts and im just doing squat and bench. i definately wont be winning cos my numbers wont be high enough but just doing this one as a bit of fun and to see what its all about.

everybody likes to win mate, but i think as long as your totals are improving comp by comp then you can come away happy regardless of what everyone else gets. thats the beauty of powerlifting imo. and what ive found is that i train alot harder when ive got a date set.

but each to their own i suppose.

get some training vids up and see what advice you can get regarding form. my dealift form is rubbish so il be looking to sort that out in the new year.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hiya bud, ur right tbh, good way of looking at it, im gonna try getting some vids up very soon


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Some vids be good jim. We have text loads on it and this training looks really good. Glad ya enjoying it, you always got so bored training with me the bodybuilding way lol

She has a water infection again? Does the get them alot?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Lol u know me too well matey, had some good training tho end of last year/start of this year together, im a lazy b'stard at heart tho so 3 times a week is more than enough haha.

Yeh 3rd time in about 6 months so there gonna send her to a specialist a think now mate, shes a bit better like but with being pregnant now aswell i worry like ****.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha lazy cvnt! Not surprised with the silly hours you do at work to have a nice life with money, they you go and get the mrs preggers again you plonker lol.

You training today? Get some vids done, this style of training interests me.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Deads later mate, will be with hex bar for a change (brings it more onto quads like that machine we used) will try and get a vid of top set. Will have to try uploading off phone onto youtube or sumat.

Ano, totally unexpected K, shes sick as a dog this morning, am out at work, well out of fukin way! Haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Never heard of hex bar. Did ya get a video?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

well decent day, limited time wise so cracked on, felt like i could have ground out at least 10 on 180kg but wanted a bit more so banged 2 more 20's on and went for it, hmmm sdrol and m-tren for the win! lol

Deads

60 x 15

100 x 10

140 x 5

180 x 5

220 x 1 - PB

140 x 12

Chins

3 x failure

Cables rows

3 x 200lbs failure


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

well done on your pb mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

220 dead. You've progressed hugely since we last trained that's awesome we'll done mate.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> 220 dead. You've progressed hugely since we last trained that's awesome we'll done mate.


less volume mate has really worked well for me, took a bit to get up this tbh but really happy, need my bench to progress but if im honest thats the sticking point on that. Doing these numbers in a comp on same day though...different story lol.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

fukin 220 squat gonna go today, fackin c'mon!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Another good squat day, weights and confidence just seem to be flowing nicely now, struggled with top set but another PB on squat, jump was a massive one and could have done with a little more aggression but got it, was about parrallel according to the missus, goin to cut back now though and do some medium weight stuff and go for reps. Also sorted a camera so will be filming more lifts as i could be writing any old **** in here and want to back up what im lifting numbers wise.

Bar x 20

60 x 10 x 2

100 x 10

140 x 5

180 x 1

220 x 1 (pb)

140 x 5

100 x 10

Ghr x bodyweight x 3 x failure

Db sldl 20kg x 2 x failure

Done, heart still goin ten to the dozen after those heavy sets, should have had bar set lower for the 220 as struggled racking it, but got ti thru brute force, technique hardly perfect and little stomach strain, so time to back off as lifting too much too soon tbh


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome mate. Knew you would get it with your stumpy baby limb legs lol. Was it more depth than that lads squats on here he posted agea ago i forget his name...


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome mate. Knew you would get it with your stumpy baby limb legs lol. Was it more depth than that lads squats on here he posted agea ago i forget his name...


not seen it mate? I squat really wide to bring rom right down, and hits hams and glutes loads more than quads, squat has shot up past few weeks but this was fukin hard, and cos I didn't nail it like i did the 200 last week my confidence isn't 100% on doing it, need to proper nail it to get that mental edge, the weight felt immense tbh, prob shouldn't have gone for it lol.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Fri 9th Nov

Bench

60 x 10 x 3

80 x 5

100 x 5

110 x 3

120 x 1

130 x 1

Db flyes

60lbs x failure x 5 sets

Standing db press

20kg x 20 x 3

Felt like ****, wife badly atm as shes pregnant and is being sick all the time plus has a kidney infection so im looking after the young one between trying to train and get other stuff done, not feeling 100 per cent myself but as i write this only had 2 meals all day ffs.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

On call tomorrow so only 1 day rest btwn chest and back today.

Sunday 10th???or 11th lol

Food been great *sarky face*

Muller rice

Rolo's

Toffee crisp

Bag crisps

Who says can't look good eating ****e hahha

Deads;

60 x 10 x 2

100 x 10

140 x 5

180 x 5

200 x 3 (pb for reps)

Slight stomach strain

140 x 10 downset.

Bicep cable curls

5 sets x failure

Done, fukin glad anall

Prob had few more in me at 200kg but let myself down wi eating and lacked extra energy tbh, although diet been **** lately and still keeping consistent with weight.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello mate good to see another guy into his powerlifting  you're way stronger than me and shifting some good weights at your BW so stop slagging yourself off :lol:

Subbed in to cheer you on to your first comp!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Hello mate good to see another guy into his powerlifting  you're way stronger than me and shifting some good weights at your BW so stop slagging yourself off :lol:
> 
> Subbed in to cheer you on to your first comp!!


Thanks Wardy, been at it 8 weeks and love it mate! These are gonna go up again in the next month, im not natty and i cruise and then load up a bit so expectin to see a tad over 600 total in coming weeks.

Gonna play it by ear for a comp so i don't put pressure on myself as ur right i am harsh i brush anything i do off as a natural reaction to keep doin better.

Do u have a journal bud? Il have a look tomorrow for it mate


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

pb,s coming thick and fast, well done mate. dont worry bout the choccy mate, get it down ya.its the main staple of a powerlifters/strongmans diet


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice log jim


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Thanks Wardy, been at it 8 weeks and love it mate! These are gonna go up again in the next month, im not natty and i cruise and then load up a bit so expectin to see a tad over 600 total in coming weeks.
> 
> Gonna play it by ear for a comp so i don't put pressure on myself as ur right i am harsh i brush anything i do off as a natural reaction to keep doin better.
> 
> Do u have a journal bud? Il have a look tomorrow for it mate


mate a 600 total @90kg is pretty damn decent even in untested comps so I say get yourself in a comp early next year... it will only fuel the fire even more!

Yeah mines been running ever since I started training pretty much Wardys Lifting Journey like I say not shifting near the weight you are unfortunately but would like a 600 total @90 myself one day


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, squats today, Im pondering trying my suit out tbh, Im not wanting 100% to go into equipped lifting but im finding training fun and enjoying the heavier weights so still having an argument within myself whether I will, might just end up putting it half on with wraps and seeing what the extra support out of the hole will give, a few reps with 220kg would be good.

Gone and bought a Titan super ram too, this powerlifting **** is addictive lol, even if I and when i use this equipment, I still wanna be strong raw.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

build a mega equipped total to bring your raw up quicker .

and bang more gear in


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> build a mega equipped total to bring your raw up quicker .
> 
> and bang more gear in


Ive got to admit mate im spurred on by totals atm, but a suppose its whatever works aint it, better than having **** all enthusiasm.

I reckon a can cover 2nd one lol, how you find that bsi tren e, Ewen? loaded a couple of weeks worth, gonna go 3 ml test 400 and 3ml tren e, so 1200/750 and then pre workout goodies.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Ive got to admit mate im spurred on by totals atm, but a suppose its whatever works aint it, better than having **** all enthusiasm.
> 
> I reckon a can cover 2nd one lol, how you find that bsi tren e, Ewen? loaded a couple of weeks worth, gonna go 3 ml test 400 and 3ml tren e, so 1200/750 and then pre workout goodies.


ive picked up a cold and havent trained with any decent effort for a couple weeks infact last time i squatted i only went to 140 as i couldnt be assed lol

but ive been doing mtren dbol test base before work lol i must get a look in my eye as people seem to not stay near me .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> ive picked up a cold and havent trained with any decent effort for a couple weeks infact last time i squatted i only went to 140 as i couldnt be assed lol
> 
> but ive been doing mtren dbol test base before work lol i must get a look in my eye as people seem to not stay near me .


a know what u mean how it perks u up, can make u feel a bit detatched but giddy too? Am not with it today tbh,eating been ****e last week or so but hoping after a good warm up il be ok like....not done much else today at work, might aswell try to do sumat fukin productive lol.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Squats

60 x 10 x 2

100 x 10

140 x 5

180 x 3 (1st time no wrap/belt)

200 x 2 (just wraps)

140 x 10

100 x 15

High reppers at end left me feeling like **** haha

5 sets x ghr x failure

Overall happy, was gonna try suit but tbh didn't feel that strong today, need to seriously get in order my diet, fuel for workout was a muller rice and one of our lasses chilli weigh****chers micro meals or some ****! Selling miself short. Weren't 100 per cent happy with depth on 200k either.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Need more fuel than a muller rice and a weigh****chers for a squat sesh mate!! Get on the gold top milk Ewen swears by it (prob why hes a fat cnut :lol: )


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Need more fuel than a muller rice and a weigh****chers for a squat sesh mate!! Get on the gold top milk Ewen swears by it (prob why hes a fat cnut :lol: )


Pmsl a vain **** still deep down mate and somehow stay in condition, nowt to do wi all drugs *whistling* lol ano mate am shocked am still lifting half decent with food intake, had a bit on past 2 week but missus is better now so might get sum decent fodder before training if she gets her fukin finger out!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Pmsl a vain **** still deep down mate and somehow stay in condition, nowt to do wi all drugs *whistling* lol ano mate am shocked am still lifting half decent with food intake, had a bit on past 2 week but missus is better now so might get sum decent fodder before training if she gets her fukin finger out!!


Yeah no one wants to be a fat cnut like @ewen do they :whistling:

But nah seriously mate its winter lose the abs and get that total up quicker! You guys using AAS need the extra food when lifting heavy weights even more than us natty weeds!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha I look awesome in my tutu wardster lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> Haha I look awesome in my tutu wardster lol


you in a tutu jesus christ almighty :lol:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Lol fuksake haha

Theres 2 bpc comps got eye on maybe, a raw one in jan or full one in april.....i think, im bouncing off 95kg atm so wanna stay not too far off 90kg but would ideally compete at 82.5kg, tbh think it would be too much of a ballache to drop that much now and plus ive not even any experience equipped yet, fukin choices eh! Or theres gpc too?!?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

what height are you mate? you will never ever get down to 82.5kg mate so sack that idea off right away. Even I would struggle to get back down to that and I'm holding a lot less muscle than you. If you are 5'9ish like I am I think 100kg class would be the best longterm class for you. You don't wanna limit how much muscle you can pack on your frame especially being assisted you will be able to get up to 100kgish lean with a lot of muscle and will be lifting a lot more than if you were 90kg. Also defo compete raw first before you do an equipped comp I reckon.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ayup wardy, im 5'8 mate, in my avatar i was 84kg there mate, but tbh my strength would be shot to ****, i do think ur right, its either at 90 or 100kg ideally 

Aye thinking about raw 1st, need to work on comp technique a bit, I can prob rep a few at 140kg on bench, working a proper pause into it off the chest is a different kettle of fish when ive tried though :-/


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Ayup wardy, im 5'8 mate, in my avatar i was 84kg there mate, but tbh my strength would be shot to ****, i do think ur right, its either at 90 or 100kg ideally
> 
> Aye thinking about raw 1st, need to work on comp technique a bit, I can prob rep a few at 140kg on bench, working a proper pause into it off the chest is a different kettle of fish when ive tried though :-/


Yeah @ 5'8 I still think hovering around 100kg will be best longterm and atleast then if you fancy giving strongman a go in the future you'll be part the way there. But just eat lots train hard and see where your bodyweight goes I mean you might end up 100kg but want the summer abs and drop back to around 95 but atleast you're not limiting yourself then.

Paused bench is dead easy once you get the hang of it mate just make sure you do a lot of paused benching


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah @ 5'8 I still think hovering around 100kg will be best longterm and atleast then if you fancy giving strongman a go in the future you'll be part the way there. But just eat lots train hard and see where your bodyweight goes I mean you might end up 100kg but want the summer abs and drop back to around 95 but atleast you're not limiting yourself then.
> 
> Paused bench is dead easy once you get the hang of it mate just make sure you do a lot of paused benching


Lol mate, just waiting for kettle to boil, thought id nip into garage and give the old "super ram" a quick test drive, 100kg, felt like empty bar, thought **** it, bang 140kg on, got 2 reps, nice and paused, tests the triceps, bit daft not warmed up but looking forward to utilising this for some lockout power and handling heavier weights.

I feel all dirty now im no longer 100 per cent raw hahahha

Aye bud, sticking point because of diet is around 95 for me, think the superdrol has killed appetite tbh.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bench

60 x 10-15 x 3

100 x 5

130 x 1

140 x 1

Ram on

140 x 3

150 x 1

160 x 1

Twinged shoulder again ffs :-(

Cable flyes

3 x failure x 60lbs

****ed, shoulder feels all fukin awkward again.

Think i seriously need a week off, aggression is low and altho im enthusiatic its not what is was


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

What width you using to bench ? If your using standard bring your grip in closer so your thumb is touching last of the nurling, will Leo take pressure of your shoulder but still allow you to bench


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

strongr said:


> What width you using to bench ? If your using standard bring your grip in closer so your thumb is touching last of the nurling, will Leo take pressure of your shoulder but still allow you to bench


I have a powerlifting bench tech not a normal one mate,I use close grip tri dominant, this is a problem from a while ago.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

facepulls prior to any upper work mate .


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> I have a powerlifting bench tech not a normal one mate,I use close grip tri dominant, this is a problem from a while ago.


Same way I bench, I ****ed up my shoulder a while back using normal bench


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> facepulls prior to any upper work mate .


warm em up a bit 1st??



strongr said:


> Same way I bench, I ****ed up my shoulder a while back using normal bench


yes mate, i did it on a warmup set weeks ago and its niggling me, haven't a clue, bone can feel bruised at times, was just getting better and now feels shagged again, week off completely i think is in order.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> warm em up a bit 1st??
> 
> yes mate, i did it on a warmup set weeks ago and its niggling me, haven't a clue, bone can feel bruised at times, was just getting better and now feels shagged again, week off completely i think is in order.


yeah mate add a turn at the top gets everything warm and loose .


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Subbed! 

I'm thinking about starting a strength program from December... So I'll be following this closely!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bench shirt and some metal pro briefs ordered, have a suit for squatting but an experienced lad I know has said to try the briefs 1st.

Gonna try for a PB on dead on saturday then some squatting monday followed by a week of rest, may try some tech work but shoulders needs some rest time, as gonna effect bench when i start with the shirted lifting.

Happy days!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Strengths awesome mate. Really gone up!

Must admit all this powerlifting talk is definitely interesting me. Im 89kg at the minute and pretty sure i could get a few on 140kg bench? Done 14 reps on 120kg yesterday so would think i could.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Strengths awesome mate. Really gone up!
> 
> Must admit all this powerlifting talk is definitely interesting me. Im 89kg at the minute and pretty sure i could get a few on 140kg bench? Done 14 reps on 120kg yesterday so would think i could.


You've got a good bench mate, id say you could prob max out on 150-155 at a push, trouble is powerlifting wise is the slow lowering and **** long pause on the chest that can totally **** up yor 1rm, Ican do a few on 140kg but paused takes all momentum out and makes it bloody hard ffs, no way my 140kg would pass at a comp tbh :-(


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im the same, i def have momentum although shouldnt. bet i could only press 40kg without momentum lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Im the same, i def have momentum although shouldnt. bet i could only press 40kg without momentum lol


a dunno mukka, its ok for what your doing i reckon, cos you'll have control on negative but just use a bit off chest to oink it up?

pmsl 40kg, I can't press bar empty wi art pmsl


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah theres a very controlled slow decline and then just slight momentum from chest, no pause at the bottom but nice pause and squeeze at the top. Similar to what we used to do mate when trained together. You should come to betters bodies with your weight lifting suit thing on for a session lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah theres a very controlled slow decline and then just slight momentum from chest, no pause at the bottom but nice pause and squeeze at the top. Similar to what we used to do mate when trained together. You should come to betters bodies with your weight lifting suit thing on for a session lol


Yeh reyt, u ****in ****s creased up while Í try getting in mi nappy briefs lol, they came today, can't get em over hips yet pmsl, aparently if i use kels leggings they'll fly on! Lol.

Had a go wi shirt too, that is gonna take some weight to touch ffs!

Wunt mind popping over so could prob get some vids up tbh plus hand off wi bar on heavy sets.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Let me know mate, can arrange something.

LOL, bet you look a right cnt in ya missus leggings and big nappy.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Let me know mate, can arrange something.
> 
> LOL, bet you look a right cnt in ya missus leggings and big nappy.


lol..will do mate, was thinking of taking this week off tbh but might pop over week after, can pretty much fit in with what you do anyway id have thought wi art too much hassle, am just lazy and do less reps lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

It would be for me a push routine - decline bb, incline smiths, smith shoulder press, skulls. Done.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well its breaking in the nappy, a mean briefs day today later lol, hopefully get the missus to video a few squats and bench in the shirt with decent weight, see how hard its gonne be to break depth and bench to a few boards worth.

Then a few deads with the hex/trap bar for a change and looking at taking the week off, altho may do more breaking in work.

Do feel burnt out so time to let ego go on backburner.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Crap...in a word.

Only had breakfast then a protein/oat shake and really didn't feel like it straight off the bat.

Idea was to try briefs but tbh i got about 1 minute into putting em on and thought **** it! So pulled out single ply titan full suit which went on a LOT easier, but still pushed my balls into my mouth...or felt like it.

Squats;

60 x 10 x 2

100 x 5

140 x 5

Suit on (learning depth etc)

140 x 3 x 3

180 x 2

180 x 1

Suit felt supportive, little bit of pop off para, and stopped weight that bit better and gave me confidence to go deeper, but put vid on for 180kg sets and tbh was shocked how high I still was....ive gone lower than that raw!

Anyway, ****ed off at how i can't squat to para with a decent weight....enthusiasm waning by minute by now....

Bench

60 x 10-15 x 3

100 x 5 x 2

Ram

100 x 10

140 x 1

150 x 1

Joints fukin aching, decided to call it a day, just feel off it and no real energy or buzz, think a week off is a long time coming.

Only real positive is i look like i lift heavy weights but don't pmsl..

Tbh one of them days where I could say **** it i tried it and failed, but il have a break and be back.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice lifts dude!  I've missed a few of your updates, but are you currently on cycle?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

I am mate yes, pretty much all the time tbh matey, cruise dose then il increase gear and compounds for a few weeks.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> I am mate yes, pretty much all the time tbh matey, cruise dose then il increase gear and compounds for a few weeks.


What are you on atm jim?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> What are you on atm jim?


test 400

tren e 250mg ml

take 2 ml of each a week.

and pre workout im taking 1/2ml of mtren/dbol/test base mix...

Then il drop down to just 400mg test a week for a bit with peptides.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> test 400
> 
> tren e 250mg ml
> 
> ...


Sounds solid.. How long are you ON for?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

eternity! lol

got a young daughter and managed to impregnate the wife again whilst on a cruise.....wtf lol.....so no real pressure to come off mate really.

If your not cycling yet, let me say......think long and hard, you don't wanna end up like me, dreading coming off.

Do all you can to avoid gear if possible mate.

Just way i see it now Im older and supposedly wiser.....guess getting her up the duff again discounts my "wiser" bit though pmsl


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> test 400
> 
> tren e 250mg ml
> 
> ...


Sorry for all the Q's mate!! :confused1: How long do you run the 800mg Test and 500mg Tren before dropping back down to your 400mg cruise? I'm guessing 12weeks?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Sorry for all the Q's mate!! :confused1: How long do you run the 800mg Test and 500mg Tren before dropping back down to your 400mg cruise? I'm guessing 12weeks?


I just generally go by feel mate, tbh on that much tren im pretty burnt out mentally at 7-8 weeks orso, so will just take it out of the equation.

I really don't plan my gear runs that well tbh


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> I just generally go by feel mate, tbh on that much tren im pretty burnt out mentally at 7-8 weeks orso, so will just take it out of the equation.
> 
> I really don't plan my gear runs that well tbh


im the same ,1.5-2g test as a base ew then use dbol/oxy/tren/deca as my blasts and hgh peps and as of next week slin :whistling:

oh and pre w/o stuff lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> im the same ,1.5-2g test as a base ew then use dbol/oxy/tren/deca as my blasts and hgh peps and as of next week slin :whistling:
> 
> oh and pre w/o stuff lol


I think its best way Ewen mate, a mean so maybe come off and back on within 5 weeks,no way has body recovered enough so just fukin stay on lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

thought **** it and put vid up, for those thinking its high, of course its high! try finding depth in a fukin suit 1st time lol

You normally have to go beyond your raw max to get enough depth in a suit and its gonna take a bit of messing to find right groove so it pops me out of bottom and back up cleanly.

but...been threatening for a while so thought id put it up anyway, il get more up in coming weeks, too many can claim this and that, best way is to log and vid the lifts as my journal is exactley what Ive done.

180kg felt ok tbh but amazed me how far off parrallel I was tbh.

Note sore bollocks gesture at end haha, no belt or wraps which im told i should be wearing to get used to,apparently blet makes it even harder to get down so will do that next time....and sorry for legging/runner bottoms BUT suit goes on hell of a lot easier and it aint a fashion show lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i feel gay after watching that .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

pmsl....i can relate haha.

maybe go for straps down look next time lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no it`ll be worse :laugh:

you looked tired and needed a belt on , mid section was all over .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> no it`ll be worse :laugh:
> 
> you looked tired and needed a belt on , mid section was all over .


To be fair Ewen well summed up, am fukin knackered lately, week off a think needed, next ones will be better when am fresher.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

week off as had nearly 9-10 weeks of non stop training, made somegood gains, hopefully new westside style routine will keep the fun and strength coming.

Sunday - Dynamic Effort Bench

Dynamic Bench Press

Triceps

Shoulders

Lats/Upper Back

Monday - Max Effort Squat/DL

Max Effort Exercise

Hamstrings

Low Back

Abs

Wednesday - Max Effort Bench Press

Max Effort Exercise

Triceps

Shoulders

Lats/Upper Back

Friday - Dynamic Squat/DL

Dynamic Squat

Hamstrings

Low Back

Abs


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

im sure ive read somewhere that with some suits unless you,ve got enough weight on the bar, you physically wont get down deep enough,same goes with bench shirts i think


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

bongon95 said:


> im sure ive read somewhere that with some suits unless you,ve got enough weight on the bar, you physically wont get down deep enough,same goes with bench shirts i think


Tis true mate, my raw max is 220kg and that was 40kg down on that, it was definetely rushed, but i swear i felt as low as my raw warm-ups, why its a good idea to film them I suppose..

may use a small box to touch n go with next time, its having the confidence that the suit will stop you when sitting back then pop you back out, and obviously with it being 1st time in a suit, I was all over lol, according to my mate, when I get the groove spot on even 220kg will just feel light and should just rebound out of the hole, its only a single ply suit but should be good for anywhere from 50-200lbs by all acoounts.

Think il soldier on by using belt and wraps next time with straps down, then work upto maxlike that, put straps up then see what i can hit.

Got some double ply briefs too but prob best using suit 1st.

Your right about shirt, just tried bedding it in a little y'day and id need waaay more than 160kg to touch, its still at probably 5 boards with 160kg lol

But imnew to all this so we'll see lol


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

stick with it. its prob just a case of getting used to it


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Equipped lifting seems so complicated lol think ill stick to raw!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Equipped lifting seems so complicated lol think ill stick to raw!


lol i had the same thought tbh bud, I tried the double ply briefs 1st and was just not in the mood, seen people say it can take an hour to put them on the 1st time ffs!!!!! lol

Luckily I can get the suit on in about 5 mins tops, the shirt is another ballache to master too lol.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, 1st time training since sunday, have felt really tired all week, popped some melatonin last night and woke feeling lots better so will start that again.

Just did some push routine, nothing hard or special.

Bp 3 x 20

Bor 3 x 15

Cable crossovers 3 x 15

Ez curls 3 x 10

O/h rope exts 3 x failure.

Reps nearly killed me lol, 1st time ive had any major pump for weeks, this PL style routine has really started adding some nice meat on me, taking on a much thicker look, traps, delts and chest all grown and legs, around 14st 8lbs with abs, thats 28lbs more than my avatar, i normally weigh this on peptides but for time being ive dropped those and just on the normals, and still holding this weight, been nice training and concentrating on strength and not being a mirror poser like 99% of bodybuilders, let me grow without realising it tbh.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Well, 1st time training since sunday, have felt really tired all week, popped some melatonin last night and woke feeling lots better so will start that again.
> 
> Just did some push routine, nothing hard or special.
> 
> ...


funny push routine


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

pmsl thought some ****er would pick up on that lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

DE upper

Speed bench

60 x 5 x 3

70 x 3 x 3

80 x 2 x 3

Rack lockouts to safety bar

80 x 5

90 x 5

100 x 5

110 x 5

Bor

110 x 5

120 x 6

120 x 5

Should have included shoulders but tbh even after a week off my right delt is still playing up, not a nice feeling, very niggly, defo holding progress on bench back, going to have to see doc i think when i get a day off.

1st time following the westside template (roughly) speed bench was kept to 40-50% of 1rpm like it should be.

Will upload vids of top sets and post up. Oh and worked 18 hour y'day so was a bit ****ed lol

speed bench 80kg x 5

Vid nothing special but its obviously to build explosive power, I do a heavier bench day in the week


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol westsideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh yeeees Westsiiiiiiiiiiide brother!

Rack Lockouts

fukin shoulder made these a bit of a grinder tbh


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

BOR 120kg x 6


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice shrugs jim


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

nice to see you posting some vids mate, but imo you should drop the weight on your rows, bend over more and get o bigger rom


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bending over more doesn't really hit the lower lats anymore than that position for me tbh mate, you can't really see on vid but i keep em close to my legs and get a decent enough squeeze, then when I lower it a slight pause and stretch, not everything has to be perfect form to grow.

Besides, its heavy assistance with dynamic bench, then lower weight more reps with heavier bench.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Bending over more doesn't really hit the lower lats anymore than that position for me tbh mate, you can't really see on vid but i keep em close to my legs and get a decent enough squeeze, then when I lower it a slight pause and stretch, not everything has to be perfect form to grow.
> 
> Besides, its heavy assistance with dynamic bench, then lower weight more reps with heavier bench.


im no expert mate but ive read that for maximum strength and bench carryover, the best way to perform them is, to do them as a complet opposite movement to the bench press, concentrating on speed on the pull part of it.

as for getting your lats to grow, i wouldnt know tbh


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nah mate, I value any feedback, all I can say is my lats were hurty after lol, just watched it back, they were quickish, and something that is actually decieving....my fukin arms are short as ****....ask @Suprakill4 pmsl

I shall try them like you've said next week and look into it fella


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah Jims got babies limbs that's for sure. Lucky cvnt. Abs sticking out that top big time. W4nker lol.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

lol al a can put condition down to is gear and this training bud cos diet is really **** tbh

Once thas cut proper mate you'll never end up without abs a reckon, think its like a set point your body gets to,a could be talking **** like but a think there's some method to the madness.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I agree mate ill not want to lose them and will prob keep me doing the cardio and eating clean then.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I agree mate ill not want to lose them and will prob keep me doing the cardio and eating clean then.


Deffo matey!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Deffo matey!


Jim I've done my Macros now.. But need to see what you think as I know you like a diet lol! Don't wanna post all over ur journal though


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Will have a look mate


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy, can't find it mate, on tapatalk tho atm


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Wardy, can't find it mate, on tapatalk tho atm


Ite

300-320g protein

100-150g carbs

50-80g fat

5.11. 85kg. 21


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> Ite
> 
> 300-320g protein
> 
> ...


Where u gonna place the carbs mate? Brekkie...pre then post wo?

Bout cardio?

They look good, where u put em can have a bearing on what u achieve....

Id do.....fasted cardio 45mins mornings.

50g carbs breakfast

50g carbs pre wo OR 25g pre 25g intra (hate that word lol)

Then 50g dextrose post.....

Concentrate solely on fatloss, just plug away at training, in 6 weeks you'll have dropped a ton of fat.....and have a great shape to work from imo....

Maybe add 15mins pwo cardio if stalling, to really get rid quick.....id do 45mins x 2 per day but keep protein as high as possible....you'll go very flat....but keep fatloss as focu because once u increase carbs back in slowly you'll fill out nicely....id then keep cardio in and eventually phase it down to 20 mins per day fasted if possible......and keep goin by mirror.

Im pretty crap for diet advice bud, all i can say is i busted mi **** on treadmill, cut fat right down then, slowly re-introduced carbs.

I actually eat like **** now, just off to maccyd's for 2 double cheese burgers for heavy box squats and deads later....i think its the training that is burning the crap cals


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:



> Where u gonna place the carbs mate? Brekkie...pre then post wo?
> 
> Bout cardio?
> 
> ...


I can't get to the gym before work mate.. It has to be after a workout.. I get to gym about 6.30, do 30-40 mins weights then medium cardio for 30-40 mins..

30g Carbs in morning,40g carbs at 1pm, carbs at dinner about 20g around 8pm after gym.. Should I just eat lean meat and brocolli for dinner at 8pm.. at 9ish some peanut butter and I have 1 shake about 5pm an hour n half before gym and a shake after.. ? So main carbs consumed before 2pm.. 10g carbs before 8? That ok?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> I can't get to the gym before work mate.. It has to be after a workout.. I get to gym about 6.30, do 30-40 mins weights then medium cardio for 30-40 mins..
> 
> 30g Carbs in morning,40g carbs at 1pm, carbs at dinner about 20g around 8pm after gym.. Should I just eat lean meat and brocolli for dinner at 8pm.. at 9ish some peanut butter and I have 1 shake about 5pm an hour n half before gym and a shake after.. ? So main carbs consumed before 2pm.. 10g carbs before 8? That ok?


yes mate imo, pro/fat in the evening works well, it is a myth about carbs before bed, but for purpose of cutting, keep itpro/fat...imo


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> yes mate imo, pro/fat in the evening works well, it is a myth about carbs before bed, but for purpose of cutting, keep itpro/fat...imo


Alright sweet mate.. Got it sussed! Hope to see some good results in next 2 weeks bro


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> Alright sweet mate.. Got it sussed! Hope to see some good results in next 2 weeks bro


Let me know how it goes mate


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ME lower

Box squats to parrallel

Long time since done these, 160kg was a grinder :-(

60 x 10x 2

100 x 10 x 2

140 x 5

150 x 2

160 x 2 (vid)

Deads (trap bar - shin height)

60kg x 10

100 x 5

140 x 5

180 x 10 (don't ask why lol)

200 x 5 (PB for reps)

GHR

bodyweight x 3 x failure

cable crunches

stack x 3 x failure


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

160kg x 2 (****ty grinders!)

stood on 2 - 15kg plates to make it spot on parrallel to box....which was bench...but hey ho!, hard to see in vid tbh, all raw just **** belt, which tbh would be better in the skip as Ive no clue how to utilise one!






Things got a bit better after THAT streak of **** effort....

180kg x 10 on trap bar....






then banged these out at end...

200kg x 5 (PB for reps) had more in me but had the figure "5" in my head and u know mentally that can sometimes bum you lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

top stuff buddy .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> top stuff buddy .


Bit ****ed bout squats tbh mate, deads seem promising, nice to get some reps wi half decent weight tho.

Hows training now mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Bit ****ed bout squats tbh mate, deads seem promising, nice to get some reps wi half decent weight tho.
> 
> Hows training now mate?


You'll get there mate , training isn't best at mo but it'll change soon enough .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome lifting mate strong little fcuker now aint ya lol.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice vids and nice lifting mate deads looking strong. I've never tried box squats and I've never tried trap bar deads but both look tough especially the box squats to complete standstill like that!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome lifting mate strong little fcuker now aint ya lol.


Cheers mukka, wasn't expecting much on deads after squats but suprised misen mate.



Wardy21 said:


> Nice vids and nice lifting mate deads looking strong. I've never tried box squats and I've never tried trap bar deads but both look tough especially the box squats to complete standstill like that!


aye mate, it stops the momentum dead so you have to push from the glutes and hips, needed to check ego as 2nd one was hard


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Be deadlifting 300 in not time.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Cheers mukka, wasn't expecting much on deads after squats but suprised misen mate.
> 
> aye mate, it stops the momentum dead so you have to push from the glutes and hips, needed to check ego as 2nd one was hard


I miss deadlifts 

Trying to keep deads n squats out of my workouts to minimize waist getting bigger for a better back.. Good form but I'd slow down a bit personally


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Be deadlifting 300 in not time.


kin ell mate thats a pipe dream lol, hate deads tbh, had a **** phase on em, worked hams a bit and came back to em and voila, bit more strength



Wardy33 said:


> I miss deadlifts
> 
> Trying to keep deads n squats out of my workouts to minimize waist getting bigger for a better back.. Good form but I'd slow down a bit personally


don't worry about waist mate, bit on a myth, get em back in, not much builds overall strength and size like these 2 exercises, imo anyway, obviously can be done without, but hits so many area's its hard not to grow bigger eventually.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

**** me tried briefs on today, all i can say is ouch, looks like a might be best shaving mi fukin legs, took 25 mins to get on and couldn't even squat to parra in em, really cut into mi hips...so i know there good to go.

Then tried new metal jack suit on, goes over a treat and hoping with em both I can produce some big squats...gonna try using briefs for a PB 1st and keep raw squatting in to keep carry over good, long term goal has got to be 300kg or so but gonna take me a while, managed a raw (220kg) but depth was questionable, once I bed the suit and briefs in and learn the groove, im hoping it skyrockets tbh.

Tomorrow is heavy bench, was gonna do floor presses but made some boards y'day so gonna try shirt and try bedding it in to about a 3-4 board press, be happy with a 150-160kg against a 4 board tbh and takeit from there, I expect the shirt to take a lot of learning, don't even expect to touch as don't think Im capable of locking out what the shirt can pop off my chest yet.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> kin ell mate thats a pipe dream lol, hate deads tbh, had a **** phase on em, worked hams a bit and came back to em and voila, bit more strength
> 
> don't worry about waist mate, bit on a myth, get em back in, not much builds overall strength and size like these 2 exercises, imo anyway, obviously can be done without, but hits so many area's its hard not to grow bigger eventually.


Mm I spose if I put on 1-2 inchs on my waist wouldn't be the end of the world, would help with traps, neg pull on arms, back, gluts, legs,grip, neg on shoulders.. And squats always make my chest rip(behind neck) shouldn't take too long to get back into the heavy weights


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> I miss deadlifts
> 
> Trying to keep deads n squats out of my workouts to minimize waist getting bigger for a better back.. Good form but I'd slow down a bit personally


get bigger shoulders and lats then .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> Mm I spose if I put on 1-2 inchs on my waist wouldn't be the end of the world, would help with traps, neg pull on arms, back, gluts, legs,grip, neg on shoulders.. And squats always make my chest rip(behind neck) shouldn't take too long to get back into the heavy weights


Think of it this way mate, reason I think its a myth is because im not sure where or what is supposed to thicken....if you look at Chris Jenkins who can dead around 350 and squat 360 on a good day, that dude has a bodybuilding physique, you tighten your abs, and body when doing either, but up to now Ive not personally seen anything to say its gotten thicker....so don't be bothered mate, the potential for growth from those two exercises alone are immense, and not doing them will definetely hold you back growth wise...and the best thing is, they burn and use so much energy and calories that's its a nice fat burning/muscle building effect.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

ewen said:


> get bigger shoulders and lats then .


Sorry Mr.ILift2000kgCars.. Joking lol

Yeah that's what I'm trying to do..


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Think of it this way mate, reason I think its a myth is because im not sure where or what is supposed to thicken....if you look at Chris Jenkins who can dead around 350 and squat 360 on a good day, that dude has a bodybuilding physique, you tighten your abs, and body when doing either, but up to now Ive not personally seen anything to say its gotten thicker....so don't be bothered mate, the potential for growth from those two exercises alone are immense, and not doing them will definetely hold you back growth wise...and the best thing is, they burn and use so much energy and calories that's its a nice fat burning/muscle building effect.


Yeah good point.. Ill get back on the deads from Friday! 

Hope I can start at 180kg for 8 ha will be a tough task!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Dunt gu crackers 1st time mate, try and maybe work upto 140 then add 10kg a week maybe?

Always leave a bit in the tank :- )


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Dunt gu crackers 1st time mate, try and maybe work upto 140 then add 10kg a week maybe?
> 
> Always leave a bit in the tank :- )


lol my back and legs r my strong point.. Ill start on 100kg for 12, see how I feel, 130kg 8 and if I'm feeling it 150kg for 6 then if I can push it, ill get 160 for 4 then do a 12 rep on 120kg and jump straight onto brent over rows


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Bloody strong lifting there mate.

200 kilo for reps - and vid to prove it ;-)


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

bobby chariot said:


> Bloody strong lifting there mate.
> 
> 200 kilo for reps - and vid to prove it ;-)


gotta back it up Gaz, gotta back it up old pal lol

fuking 10 next week lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ME upper

Warm Up - face pulls on advice of @ewen, worked well and shoulder seemed good!!

Bench

Raw

60 x 10 x 2

100 x 10

120 x 5

4 board

120 x 5

130 x 3

140 x 3

Shirt on (1st time) to 4 board

140 x 3

150 x 1

160 x 1

170 x 1

This ****er will take some scars and war wounds/weight to touch.

Tri's fried.

Face pulls 3 x failure

Rope push downs 3 x failure

Laterals 3 x failure


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Shirt seems decent .

I'm toying with a squat suit I'm not into pl but moving mega weight so I might get one .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> Shirt seems decent .
> 
> I'm toying with a squat suit I'm not into pl but moving mega weight so I might get one .


you thought about some briefs 1st mate then hit some big PB's then bob a suit over em for some multi ply power?

Ive some metal 2 ply briefs am gonna try and get best I can out of, then bang metal jack suit over (fits just lol) and hopefully hit some very big totals....long way down road though lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah I've got some old briefs I wear and tbh they just keep things sweaty rather than actually pop lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> Yeah I've got some old briefs I wear and tbh they just keep things sweaty rather than actually pop lol


Pmsl, maybe a suit then bud!

Deffo can get a lot from em if tight and find that groove, a need to have another go in mine, like learning to squat again tho


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Pmsl, maybe a suit then bud!
> 
> Deffo can get a lot from em if tight and find that groove, a need to have another go in mine, like learning to squat again tho


Alright bro..

I'm thinking about taking creatine, will it help add size or will it bloat me and no help with the lean bulk??


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> Alright bro..
> 
> I'm thinking about taking creatine, will it help add size or will it bloat me and no help with the lean bulk??


it should help fill out the cells mate, Ive never been a big user but i did hear taken a few times per day at about 5g can work wonders for filling out....

what you gonna run on cycle mate?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> it should help fill out the cells mate, Ive never been a big user but i did hear taken a few times per day at about 5g can work wonders for filling out....
> 
> what you gonna run on cycle mate?


I'm not, I'm 2 weeks into my Superdrol, which will be the last thing I take for a while.. Want to loose weight and add a bit of mass.. Trying to do it Natty as poss, if I do put on some size from SD and mentally keep this mad diet I'm on then carry on after that as natty as poss, maybe a T3/Clen cycle now and then to keep the fat loss going.. Want to be 8-10%BF by summer and then if I have the Bollox ill do some gear as u know I can't do the needles :lol: so creatine will help


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> I'm not, I'm 2 weeks into my Superdrol, which will be the last thing I take for a while.. Want to loose weight and add a bit of mass.. Trying to do it Natty as poss, if I do put on some size from SD and mentally keep this mad diet I'm on then carry on after that as natty as poss, maybe a T3/Clen cycle now and then to keep the fat loss going.. Want to be 8-10%BF by summer and then if I have the Bollox ill do some gear as u know I can't do the needles :lol: so creatine will help


il come and inject you ya soft ****er haha, I use little slin pins mate, piece of ****, once you find the sweet spot on bi's, pecs and delts your laughing!

You can easily be that by summer mate, easily!

never underestimate the power of cardio for fatloss,and a fair bit of it!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> il come and inject you ya soft ****er haha, I use little slin pins mate, piece of ****, once you find the sweet spot on bi's, pecs and delts your laughing!
> 
> You can easily be that by summer mate, easily!
> 
> never underestimate the power of cardio for fatloss,and a fair bit of it!


My bird injected me before in quad, got 2 pins done and couldn't do anymore ha! Serious, I know it doesn't hurt that's not the prob its the mental block.. But yeah, I'm doing 10 mins fast walking max incline, 2 mins of sprinting, 3 mins jog, 10 mins fast walking max incline and I just repeat it until I'm cream crackered.. Great pump on the legs and I'm dripping ha! So I'm getting a good bit of HIIT in there 3x a week.. It should start dropping off me!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

DE lower

Box speed squats

60 x 2 x 3

80 x 2 x 3

100 x 2 x 3 (vid)






Sumo Speed deads

60 x 2 x 3

100 x 2 x 2

140 x 2 x 2 (vid)











Hips fried :-(

GHR

5 x failure (bodyweight)

Abs

Cable crunches stack 5 x failure

Done. Loving westside style, never thought id say that about training legs 2 x a week.

FORM CHECK....

Tried sumo pulls, im wanting to switch to this, can someone look at vid when uploaded and give me feedback on tech


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why all the messing around before the lift? to fire yourself up?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why all the messing around before the lift? to fire yourself up?


1st time ave tried sumo stance mate, its a shorter rom so thinking it might suit me better with being a short **** ****, need to get my hips right down before though, form is terrible tbh :-(

Weight was a piece of****, just figuring it out lol


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Liking the idea of power lifting, looking through some of your routines and I can't understand what they are lol.

Any decent simple routines that I can look up, or out on the net to point me in the right direction?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> 1st time ave tried sumo stance mate, its a shorter rom so thinking it might suit me better with being a short **** ****, need to get my hips right down before though, form is terrible tbh :-(
> 
> Weight was a piece of****, just figuring it out lol


Yeah looked easy mate. You was always good at deadlifting, remember the machine thing we maxed out lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looked decent jimbob .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Liking the idea of power lifting, looking through some of your routines and I can't understand what they are lol.
> 
> Any decent simple routines that I can look up, or out on the net to point me in the right direction?


hiya bud,one I started on was just 3 days a week...

idea is you do a lift on each day....ie; squat, bench, dead

hard to say what numbers if not 100% sure where u are strength wise but think they should be fairly challenging and set you up to get a proper gauge of where you are after 3 weeks.

SQUAT/LEGS

Wk1- squat 125-130kg 5 reps x 3 sets

Wk2- squat 140-145 3 reps x 2sets

Wk3- squat 160 1 set as many reps as poss

Id follow the squat work with:

Calves- Hoever you like to train them, eg i like DC style or 1 huge downset until reach 100 reps etc. Do them here to get them out of the way if leave till the end usually i dont bother doing them!!

Hamstrings- Id do a rest paused set, ghr, lying leg curls or seated leg curls

Quads- Id go with leg press, 1 top set heavy 8+ reps followed by 1 drop set aiming for 15-20 reps +

BENCH/CHEST/TRIS

Wk1- bench 120x5 reps. rest and then 105 max reps

Wk2- bench 130x3. rest and then 110 max reps

Wk3- bench 140 as many reps as poss

Id follow bench with:

Chest- i like heavy flies, top set of 8-15 reps followed by 2-3 drop sets all out effort on each set

Tri's- I like to do 1 rest paused set. usually an extension movement of some sort, rolling dbell tri extensions and deadstop skulls lying on floor with different bars are my favourites.

DEADS/BACK

Wk1- deadlift 150x5. downset stood on a 20kg plate 130x8+

Wk2 deadlift 170x3. downset stood on 20kg plate 140x6+

Wk3 deadlift 190x many as poss

Followed up with:

Vertical movement ie pullups or pulldowns. I like close grip underhand pulldowns rest paused.

Horizontal row (whichever machine you like to use). After hitting weight heavy on first assisance movement i like to shorten rest periods and do say 4 sets total on same weight. first 3 sets v strict and then last set all out for as many reps as poss with a little looser form. so with same weight reps might look like 10/10/10/18

Rear delts- whatever movement you like, i like seated dbell powercleans and reverse flys. 3 sets or so i sually go to failure each set and keep rest periods short eg 30-45 secs.

Id keep all assistance exercises the same first 3 weeks and just try to beat them each session, i always aim to add a small amount of weight and get an extra rep or two as well. Can usually keep it going for 3 weeks or so.

You'd have to increase or decreasethe weights mentioned obviouslyto suit....hope this helps mate, let me know if you wantto know anything else with regards to it.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Brilliant post mate, really liking the look of that, although some things I don't understand yet.

Will this increase muscle mass too? Like you may have seen i'm eating 5200cal to gain some mass over winter, but strength usually mean muscle increase?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

s3_abv said:


> Brilliant post mate, really liking the look of that, although some things I don't understand yet.
> 
> Will this increase muscle mass too? Like you may have seen i'm eating 5200cal to gain some mass over winter, but strength usually mean muscle increase?


how do you gain muscle? by tearing down muscle fibres and then the recovery process (in a nut shell) Hell yes this will increase muscle mass, heavy a££ lifting it couldnt be any better .


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome, still want to look good but want a little more mass.

Like already said, finding this power lifting quite appealing.

Some of the weights jim78 has posted I will smash and have to increase like deadlifts/squats but my chest is really lacking. I only bench around 90kg, I can't bench 100kg for reps, never have, really need to improve this, I can overhead press 80kg.

Few questions, whats...

DC style

rest paused set, ghr

rolling dbell tri extensions

seated dbell powercleans (just googled these and the look quality!)


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Another question, do you not train shoulders?

No clean jerks or hang cleans ect.... would like to train using these also?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

s3_abv said:


> Awesome, still want to look good but want a little more mass.
> 
> Like already said, finding this power lifting quite appealing.
> 
> ...


Thats really wierd mate, you can deadlift well over 200 cant you but only 90kg bench. Very strange.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry jim78 to be posting on your thread ect....

I know bud, my flat dumbbell is poor compared to my squat and deadlift. I can squat 8 plates (180kg) and deadlift 230kg for a rep but couldn't bench 110kg for 1 at a guess??

Not that the numbers matter but it's a huge difference!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

s3_abv said:


> Sorry jim78 to be posting on your thread ect....
> 
> I know bud, my flat dumbbell is poor compared to my squat and deadlift. I can squat 8 plates (180kg) and deadlift 230kg for a rep but couldn't bench 110kg for 1 at a guess??
> 
> Not that the numbers matter but it's a huge difference!


Very big difference. Do you have weak triceps? Maybe try what Jim was talking to me about and do some benching with wooden planks or high up dead stop presses to strengthen the tricep movement of the bench press.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Brilliant post mate, really liking the look of that, although some things I don't understand yet.
> 
> Will this increase muscle mass too? Like you may have seen i'm eating 5200cal to gain some mass over winter, but strength usually mean muscle increase?


Definetely mate, your hitting the 3 big compound lifts that activate so many muscles its unreal. Plus doin gthem raw you will be stimulating them fully too, with equipped ur concerned with the weight and not necesarily feeling the weight.



Suprakill4 said:


> how do you gain muscle? by tearing down muscle fibres and then the recovery process (in a nut shell) Hell yes this will increase muscle mass, heavy a££ lifting it couldnt be any better .


Spot on as Kieran says here..



s3_abv said:


> Awesome, still want to look good but want a little more mass.
> 
> Like already said, finding this power lifting quite appealing.
> 
> ...


You will gain size on this mate, im positive, you will also stay lean too because of the calories it burns.

You'll be able to find all exercises on youtube mate.



s3_abv said:


> Another question, do you not train shoulders?
> 
> No clean jerks or hang cleans ect.... would like to train using these also?


Not directly mate personally, but nothing stopping you adding some delts in, id recommend standing military press with the olympic bar, always look to use big coumpound that stimulate more then one muscle.

Following a routine like this should after 6months see some massive physique improvements, especially thick muscle, my shoulders, chest and traps seem huge atm, and legs have come on leaps and bounds, and this is without even thinking about what I look like,just chasing the goals of lifting bigger continuously, its really fun way to train honestly, I follow the westside template now, you might favour this instead...?

http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/weight-training-weight-lifting/westside-barbell-basic-template-469668.html


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm a little stuck for time to read the link mate but I will tomorrow, if off out soon.

Just been the gym to do legs and I did squats 140kg for 5x5, walking lunges 30kg dumbbells 3x12, calve raises at 50kg 15x3 also threw a farmers walk in with 2 60kg dumbbells for fun.

And as I've been looking at powerlifting on youtube I tried cross fit clean and jerks to see how my technique was lol. Found it easy on 60kg but my cleans aren't perfect, my foot work looked good though as you semi lunge.

My wrists won't allow the bar to clean onto the tops of my shoulders/chest quite right. Going to master this move for sure!

Thanks for the help Jim78.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Ay up buddy, been looking at the link you posted and I can't get my head round it.

Just wondering if you can help us out with putting a routine together. I understand the dynamic/max effort ect but it doesn't give the rep/sets for the isolation exercises like tricep/delts/back/hams and I don't understand the max bench press routine either.

Any help would be great if you have the time (could pm if you wanted)


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Ay up buddy, been looking at the link you posted and I can't get my head round it.
> 
> Just wondering if you can help us out with putting a routine together. I understand the dynamic/max effort ect but it doesn't give the rep/sets for the isolation exercises like tricep/delts/back/hams and I don't understand the max bench press routine either.
> 
> Any help would be great if you have the time (could pm if you wanted)


Not a prob bud, im out at work atm but when i get chance tomorrow il PM u the specifics, basically legs and chest and deads 2 x per week but one day light and dynamic, the other heavy and working upto 90% of ur max....westside deffo provides results, stronger equals bigger, may be abit too much away from bodybuilding for ur liking but u can vary it so much by using boxes for squats, bands, safety bar for squat, different approaches to deadlift, its fukin great i love it!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

At the moment I've got this but need some infill on the reps/sets

Dynamic bench 50% 1rm

bench press 8-10 sets 3 rep

dumbbell shoulder press 3 sets 5 rep

skull crush 3 sets 10-15 rep

bentover row 3 sets 10-12 rep

hanging leg raise

max squat/deadlift

squat rep/sets??

deadlift ??

leg curls 3 set 5-7 rep

hypers ??

bentover/pull ups row 3 set 5-7 rep

barbell curl ??

max bench

flat bench/dumbbell set/rep??

push down or close grip 3 set 5-7 rep

skull crush 3 set 5-7 rep

hanging leg raise

squats/deads dynamic 50% 1rm

box squats 8 sets 2-3rep?

leg curls 3 set 10 rep

hypers 3 set 15 rep

power delt cleans 3 set 10-15 rep

bicep 3 set 15 rep

abb

Put that together from reading westside.

Thanks for the help jim, really appreciate it. Looking forward to hitting the gym tomorrow night and trying this!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just as a quick reply mate...

Speed/dynamic days are normally over 3 week waves...50-60-70% of ur current 1rm....so ie bench 110kg.....1st week ud do 55kg x 2 reps x 8 times....with around 30 sec rest between each. Focus on dynamic is solely form and speed....this applies to deads and squats too mate....light weight, but ur building explosive power and technique....

Heavy days...

Lets say im working upto 130kg....bench

Id go...

60kg x 10 x 2(sets)

80kg x 5 x 1

100kg x 5 x 1

115kg x 3

130kg x 1 x 3

Or something similar...

And u can more or less apply that to deads and squats too.

I spend a lot of time watching youtube stuff mate, type in westside barbell or super training, mark bell....they all do the same stuff, watch as much stuff as u can and you'll get the gist, u can then start adapting training to keep u on ur toes, introduce box squats, wide stance, deadlifts with bands, or reverse bands in a cage.

Its a really fun way to train and works really well mate!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Thats really wierd mate, you can deadlift well over 200 cant you but only 90kg bench. Very strange.


That's the same as me though..

Max deadlift is 225kg, I'm hitting 170kg atm but benching 75kg Most for 6..

I was benching 115kg when I was deading 225kg lol


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Just as a quick reply mate...
> 
> Speed/dynamic days are normally over 3 week waves...50-60-70% of ur current 1rm....so ie bench 110kg.....1st week ud do 55kg x 2 reps x 8 times....with around 30 sec rest between each. Focus on dynamic is solely form and speed....this applies to deads and squats too mate....light weight, but ur building explosive power and technique....
> 
> ...


Just read through this, I'm going to try this mate.. Sounds interesting


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Great stuff mate, get it now. So you work up until you hit a 1 rep max on the heavy days on bench/squat/deads.

Do you lock out when you bench, or do you keep a slight bend in the elbow. I tend to lock but thinking I could be going wrong here on flat bench, really want to improve this area.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Great stuff mate, get it now. So you work up until you hit a 1 rep max on the heavy days on bench/squat/deads.
> 
> Do you lock out when you bench, or do you keep a slight bend in the elbow. I tend to lock but thinking I could be going wrong here on flat bench, really want to improve this area.
> 
> Thanks!!


Well Louie simmons of westside emphasises its working to 90% mate, hence around 130 and my max is 140-145 (not tried for a while) so work to do 3 singles at 90% of ur 1rpm.....he makes a big point about always "leaving something in the tank"

Ie: i did 5 reps with 200kg on dead last week, my max was only 220kg, so i know I have a new PB in the bag, its a case of when do i add the extra to do it, sounds cocky but u know its there if u know what i mean, its just with powerlifting u very rarely actually do your 1rm in the gym.....

Other posts, ppl's bench will normally lag behind dead then squat, ur bench should improve with the dynamic and heavy work, dynamic builds power of the chest, u may also wanna practice wide grip too as that works well.

I personally lock out now mate, because im working on lock out for the bench shirt, but for the instance of growing muscle, just stop short of lock out to keep muscle under tension, just have a spot if ur working up nr ur max though!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just to add too, im still learning myself with this, theres prob a few like Matt Griff on here that know this format a lot better than me, ive just outlined the general gist but the variation of westside is great, blocks, reverse bands, speed deads with bands, box squats with bands.

I deffo recommend searching youtube and watching all u can, il post some links up later, especially about wide satnce box squatting, it shows u a totally different technique that builds power from the hams and glutes, once u start training like this with technique you'll only get stronger.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Just to add too, im still learning myself with this, theres prob a few like Matt Griff on here that know this format a lot better than me, ive just outlined the general gist but the variation of westside is great, blocks, reverse bands, speed deads with bands, box squats with bands.
> 
> I deffo recommend searching youtube and watching all u can, il post some links up later, especially about wide satnce box squatting, it shows u a totally different technique that builds power from the hams and glutes, once u start training like this with technique you'll only get stronger.


I'm using the template and trying my best to hit 90%.. Feel stronger by putting chest,tris,shoulders together.. Think it will be too much in 1 hit to go for lats and upper bak too but ill give it a go but I don't have straps so will be hard to hit 90%.. Started ECA stack today too


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> I'm using the template and trying my best to hit 90%.. Feel stronger by putting chest,tris,shoulders together.. Think it will be too much in 1 hit to go for lats and upper bak too but ill give it a go but I don't have straps so will be hard to hit 90%.. Started ECA stack today too


Wardy u big gay ****er! Straps?!? Wash ur mouth out! Lol.

The assistance should only be 1 exercise mate per bodypart yeh, il do speed bench tonight, then il do rack lockouts for triceps..3 sets, face pulls 3 sets, then heavy BOR's 3 sets....done.

Thats what ur doing yeh? On heavy days assistance shoulder be lighter and aim for reps but nothing too taxing.....

Leave heavy assistance for the lighter speed bench and dynamic squat days.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

martin brown used westside for some time hes probably the better guy to ask on it .


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Wardy u big gay ****er! Straps?!? Wash ur mouth out! Lol.
> 
> The assistance should only be 1 exercise mate per bodypart yeh, il do speed bench tonight, then il do rack lockouts for triceps..3 sets, face pulls 3 sets, then heavy BOR's 3 sets....done.
> 
> ...


I've got RSI from years of being on computers for 16 hours a day LOL! Need sum help with the grip but only on Heavy movements


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

DE upper

Warm up

70lbs cable face pulls x 3 c failure to get shoulder warmed up.

60kg x 10 x 2 (sets)

60 x 3 x 3

80 x 3 x 3

90 x 3 x 3

100 x 3 x 3

CGBP to 3 board (4.5")

100 x 10

110 x 8

120 x 5

Shoulders and joints felt ****ed :-(

BOR

100 x 10 x 3

Low cable rows (one hand for contraction)

60lbs x 10 x 3 (really fried low lats)

Quick one today as stuff on later.

Weights up and strength felt good.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

What would you suggest training first when you train max deadlift/squat?

Or do you train one heavy and one not?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> What would you suggest training first when you train max deadlift/squat?
> 
> Or do you train one heavy and one not?


Squats mate then deads....

last week i worked upto 160kg on the box squat then did 200kg forreps on deadlift.

Id be looking at somehting like...plus assistance..

Box squats (bitharder than normal squats, you push feet apart off the box sitting down and push up with hips and glutes)

60kg x 10 x 2

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

150kg x 3

160kg x 2

170kg x 2






deads..

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x 5

200kg x 5

220kg x 2-3

or thereabouts....remember your working to 90%


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

this is why you stay lean lol, you burn some good calories!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Just read something saying only deadlift once a week, just heavy no dynamic work. squat twice dunamic/heavy.

This seems really complicated trying to put a routine together.......


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thisis an excellent channel to subscribe, hundreds of vids to watch before training.

http://www.youtube.com/user/jimmcd1234/videos?view=0


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Just read something saying only deadlift once a week, just heavy no dynamic work. squat twice dunamic/heavy.
> 
> This seems really complicated trying to put a routine together.......


A LOT do dead just once mate, but bench and squat dynamic and heavy.

I need work on deads so just add in some dynamic sometimes on DE lower day.......


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool. Will start on the dynamic bench in 30 min and scribe the rest of my routine out later, want me Pm it you to see what you think?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Cool. Will start on the dynamic bench in 30 min and scribe the rest of my routine out later, want me Pm it you to see what you think?


yes mate good idea Il have a quick look for you


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

You got room for PM's sure I tried pm you the other day and it was full lol.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> You got room for PM's sure I tried pm you the other day and it was full lol.


deleted some this aft mate lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

woo hoo managed to pick up a olympic safety squat bar for £130 quid, spot on!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> woohoomanagedto pick up a olympic safety squat bar for £130 quid, spot on!


170kg on deads, 90%..

Maxed out all leg machines :/ on to free weights friday leg sesh!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Love this vid, good to watch before deadlifting, Dan Green 2000lbs raw total at 220lbs body weight, his deads are a work of art.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Holy sh1t he is strong. Big lad aint he!!!!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Holy sh1t he is strong. Big lad aint he!!!!!


Think he was 240lbs in vid, he competes at 220lbs, totally raw 900kg at 220lbs ffs!

Dan the man haha


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

*ME lower*

Felt bit run down but got on with it, will start doin dead every other week I think, max squats and deads 2 weeks in row taking its toll.

*Everything atm is RAW, no briefs, suit, chalk, belts or wraps....will exhaust all avenues before I start using them or when form gets shoddy, atm everything ok.*

*box squats wide stance*

*
*

60 x 15 x 2

100 x 10

140 x 5

150 x 5

160 x 3

170 x 2 box squat PB

Hurty hips, can feel these getting stronger, only manage 2 on 160 last week.

*Deads sumo stance*

60 x 10

100 x 5

140 x 5

180 x 5

200 x 3 (hips fried by now and form started slacking, got hips much deeper at start)

****ed 5 on 200kg last week but on hex bar so happy with new dead technique.

*GHR*

5 x failure

*Cable Crunches (stack 210lbs)*

5 x failure

Feeling run down.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ME upper

Bit more awake for today! Shoulder been better so went raw on BP.

60 x 10-12 x 3 (fast and explosive)

Face pulls in between warm up bench.

80 x 10

100 x 5

120 x 5 (felt good, promising)

130 x 3

140 x 3 (pb for reps)

150 x 1 PB fukin get in.

CGBP

100 x 10 x 3 to 3 board

60lbs DB flyes

3 x 15

Face pulls

80lbs

3 x failure (nice and slow and contracted)

Nice one, PB on bench, westside is working!

Now sat eating a pizza!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mmm pizza


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> mmm pizza


Hmm wa lovely lol, the mtren ds will burn cals off hahah


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Hmm wa lovely lol, the mtren ds will burn cals off hahah


lol it`ll turn you green and make you massive lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> lol it`ll turn you green and make you massive lol


shot bi's up for 1st time, didn't even directly train em and there pumped to **** lol, great stuff mate, muscles seem to look rounder and fuller, Im sure it does burn some fat off too....2ml for ME lower next week *evil laugh*

Do you pretty much run it year round Ewen, or maybe have a 2 week break at some point?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> shot bi's up for 1st time, didn't even directly train em and there pumped to **** lol, great stuff mate, muscles seem to look rounder and fuller, Im sure it does burn some fat off too....2ml for ME lower next week *evil laugh*
> 
> Do you pretty much run it year round Ewen, or maybe have a 2 week break at some point?


im having a small break while im ill but yeah once you need 4ml you need a break lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> im having a small break while im ill but yeah once you need 4ml you need a break lol


pmsl


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

*DE lower*

*Wide Stance Safety Bar Box Squats*

*
(With green bands)*

*
*

WU 60 x 10 x 2

100 x 2 (reps) x 5 + bands (54kg top) 154kg total

120 x 2 x 5 + bands (54kg top) 174kg total

Hips were in pain after this.






*Speed Sumo Deads*

*
*

60 x 2 (reps) x 5

100 x 2 x 5

Finished hips off good and proper :-( took a vid to see if form any better.....hips were hurting but felt like i was getting down a lot more.






*GHR*

5 x failure

*Leg raises off bench*

3 x failure.

Safety bar really hit the hips, stood as wide as cage allowed and concentrated on firing up from the glutes and hips, liking this a lot as strengthening something that is weak.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

DE upper

Aka' bag of **** tonight! Felt run down allday but felt lazy not doin owt.

Wu 60 x 10 x 2

Speed

60 x 2 x 3

80 x 3 x 3

100 x 3 x 3

Repped out 100 x 17 with ram (don't even know why tbh lol)

CGBP (full rom)

100 x 10 x 3

Done, ****ed off, cold, tired, just not in mood today, bit ****ed im run down only 3 weeks into wedtside routine after a week off, need to build training back up slower after a weeks break, no way id pull 200 or squat 180 with energy atm.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quick one today as got an interview at work tomorrow so need to do some planning and ****, meant i missed assistance.

ME upper

Safety bar box squats

60 x 10 x 2

100 x 5

140 x 3

160 x 2

180 x 1 (safety bar PB)

Cable pull thrus

60lbs x 3 x failure

Face pulls (to stop shoulder niggle)

80lbs x 3 x failure.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

ggod luck with the interview mucka


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jimbob just noticed your sumo pulls you snatch them and hips lift way early then you pull .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> jimbob just noticed your sumo pulls you snatch them and hips lift way early then you pull .


Aye bud a noticed this too, do u think its cos the weights light, ie...no slack to take out of bar and comes up easy...or do i just need to pull arms tight then squat off floor??

Cheers Mike btw re; interview


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think you need to get the upper tight as though its heavy then kinda fall backwards driving through heels putting it in hips more than pulling .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Will gi thi a try fella!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

DE lower day

Switched things a bit, oly bar used over safety bar but kept bench in to box to, plated under feet changing depth too.

60 x 10 x 2

100 x 5 x 2

100 x 3 x 2 + 54kg bands

120 x 3 x 2

140 x 3 x 2

All went up nice and quick, concentrating on pushing feet out and driving up with hips and glutes.






Hex Bar Deadlifts

60 x 10 very explosive

100 x 5 same again

140 x 5

180 x 5






Here we go..

220 x 3 (slight grinders) PB for reps






250 x Big fukin fail, think someone nailed bar to floor? Was too cold? Not enough sleep night before? **** it! Blaming it on that c.v.unt @ewen lol

Should have gone up in singles wi hindsight.

GHR

3 x failure

Heavy cable crunches

3 x failure


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hindsight is a wonderful thing. Next week mate 250 single. Easy. Ill try with mi glass back. Prob fail at 40.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

How the fcuk could you fail a side handles knee height 250 pull .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> How the fcuk could you fail a side handles knee height 250 pull .


a fukin know mate, nothing left lol


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

That's some weights, shame you couldn't get the 250 up.

Nice lifts non the less


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

*DE upper*

*Speed bench*

WU 60 x 10 x 2 + cable face pulls

Slow neg then powered up as fast and hard as possible to reduce momentum.

60 x 5 x 4

80 x 3 x 3

100 x 3 x 3

All goin up really nice and quic, can tell these have improved my power off the chest, 100kg feels like a warm up

*Incline Bench DB's*

30kg x 15 x 3

*CGBP (to 3 board)*

100 x 10

120 x 5

140 x 5 - PB

Lockout power coming on now.

*Pulley Rows*

90kg x 20 x 5 sets

Was gonna attempt some military presses in the cage but shoulder still tweaking, esp after DB bench so left it, thought best leave it as still not fully upto scratch BUT it is improving.

Really happy as been run down lately and turned into a good session tbh, little things improving that all help with the bigger picture.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Some heavy weights there mate for a speed day!

Good pressing bud.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Some heavy weights there mate for a speed day!
> 
> Good pressing bud.


Felt good today mate!

if i do light/speed bench i always try to go heavy on the other stuff, and vice versa on heavy bench day, loving training atm!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice garage gym aswell .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> nice garage gym aswell .


a fukin seriously need to get out of there tbh Ewen, haven't even got a spotter atm cos wife is up the duff, there's a few I could train with locally but they train nearly every day ffs, and just doesn't suit, Supra is still being gay and bodybuilding :-(


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> a fukin seriously need to get out of there tbh Ewen, haven't even got a spotter atm cos wife is up the duff, there's a few I could train with locally but they train nearly every day ffs, and just doesn't suit, Supra is still being gay and bodybuilding :-(


spot with what ?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> spot with what ?


could do with it with squats and bench on some things mate, the safety bars on cage sometimes make it harder cos I can't arch to save mi life, so its at an awkward height, suppose im progressing ok though upto now, you know in the gym though it sometimes spurs u on a bit more.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> could do with it with squats and bench on some things mate, the safety bars on cage sometimes make it harder cos I can't arch to save mi life, so its at an awkward height, suppose im progressing ok though upto now, you know in the gym though it sometimes spurs u on a bit more.


if you rely on a spotter it takes the fun away , i use lifting strops when squatting in monolift , i dont bench but you could rig something up maybe or just6 get fcuking strong and forget spotters .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> if you rely on a spotter it takes the fun away , i use lifting strops when squatting in monolift , i dont bench but you could rig something up maybe or just6 get fcuking strong and forget spotters .


Fair point mate, got a few options then a suppose, some heavy reverse band work in shirt a think this week. Could do with getting to grips with a monolift, they any harder to fathom? I know some feds have u walk the weight out but think BPC you shoulder bar and go for it!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Fair point mate, got a few options then a suppose, some heavy reverse band work in shirt a think this week. Could do with getting to grips with a monolift, they any harder to fathom? I know some feds have u walk the weight out but think BPC you shoulder bar and go for it!


monolifts are spot on although i sometimes do walk outs in it .

i think learn to arch is best option mate also learn how to fail this to me is very important you need to be safe when it goes wrong .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> monolifts are spot on although i sometimes do walk outs in it .
> 
> i think learn to arch is best option mate also learn how to fail this to me is very important you need to be safe when it goes wrong .


Will keep trying wi arch mate, will get some pipe to pratice on lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

buy a half foam roller lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I like the look of your workout structure Jim  A bit advanced for where I am but I look forward to using similar style of training once I'm lifting more.

RE spotters you don't really have to ever max out in training and if you're doing sets of 3s 5s etc you should know when you don't have another rep and besides going to failure isn't a great idea when training for strength!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> I like the look of your workout structure Jim  A bit advanced for where I am but I look forward to using similar style of training once I'm lifting more.
> 
> RE spotters you don't really have to ever max out in training and if you're doing sets of 3s 5s etc you should know when you don't have another rep and besides going to failure isn't a great idea when training for strength!


Tbh mate u r spot on with that comment, a mate of mine is an ex top lifter and is forever saying why the fuk am i maxing out at times, doubles or triples at most, comps r for maxing, a few times a year at most, so you are bang on mate.

I think you'd like the routine, i just like the variation, and i am finding im slowly getting thru weaknesses and hitting pb's on different lifts continually, which is what westside promotes rly, been doin a lot of box squatting, need to see what carryover ive got from em on next wave by doing some full rom squatting a reckon.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Tbh mate u r spot on with that comment, a mate of mine is an ex top lifter and is forever saying why the fuk am i maxing out at times, doubles or triples at most, comps r for maxing, a few times a year at most, so you are bang on mate.
> 
> I think you'd like the routine, i just like the variation, and i am finding im slowly getting thru weaknesses and hitting pb's on different lifts continually, which is what westside promotes rly, been doin a lot of box squatting, need to see what carryover ive got from em on next wave by doing some full rom squatting a reckon.


I've been using the template as a bases for my routine that past 4 weeks.. For over a year I've not been able to get over 80kg flat bench, I hit 110kg on monday I feel fantastic.. I know that's low for you fellas but hey!

I'm not really doing dynamic, I go strong on all body parts and I've moved shoulders to the legs day to try build them and I try to do 2 big compound movements for my shoulders which 1 is deadlift/squat for Negative pull and push/pulls or DCP..

I love it, I'm so excited for every session as I used to hate chest coz I was weak but now I'm seeing improvments I love it, and I LOVE training shoulders so puts me in a good mood for my leg/ab day.. And my back I'm pulling 90kg Each arm on free weight lat pull down machine (for 3 reps x2 sets) which I couldn't get past 70kg before.. So I'm seeing good results, am DCP 50kg also which is decent for me.. Doing 5 sets on all major movements except on smaller muscles like rear delts and bi/tris.. I'm trying to build muscle and get stronger which is both working and I've lost bit of weight due to the Epherdrine I'm taking!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Did u have a sticking point on Bench bud? Both Neil Deighton and Jim Nuttall told me speed work is actually more important than the heavy stuff, and jim did 350kg and Neil did 300kg at 90kg so i fukin listened lol, feel a lot stronger off chest now.

Its good to hear u have that fire again tho bud, nothing more important than having that or ur better packing up, having a weeks rest eh!

I think thats why i love westside, ive not missed a session yet because i know if theres something i don't fancy theres another variation I can do if u follow, i need that aspect cos I get so bored of the same thing!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I actually enjoy the dynamic as much as the max days tbh (kind of a deload). Really bringing my form together and lifts are getting stronger each week, can only really put that to the dynamic days really.

I wont be doing any upper body for a while I don't think jim. Went the hospital yesterday and I've got tendonitis in my forearm, only thing I can do is rest! Although I did do max squats last night but I think it did more harm than good.

Hope I can train tomorrow lol!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Did u have a sticking point on Bench bud? Both Neil Deighton and Jim Nuttall told me speed work is actually more important than the heavy stuff, and jim did 350kg and Neil did 300kg at 90kg so i fukin listened lol, feel a lot stronger off chest now.
> 
> Its good to hear u have that fire again tho bud, nothing more important than having that or ur better packing up, having a weeks rest eh!
> 
> I think thats why i love westside, ive not missed a session yet because i know if theres something i don't fancy theres another variation I can do if u follow, i need that aspect cos I get so bored of the same thing!


thats what im struggling with at the moment mate, cant motivate my self to train on this bill starr's programme, just bored with the same 2 workouts. havnt trained this week at all! probably gonna go back to a lift per day after christmas


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Did u have a sticking point on Bench bud? Both Neil Deighton and Jim Nuttall told me speed work is actually more important than the heavy stuff, and jim did 350kg and Neil did 300kg at 90kg so i fukin listened lol, feel a lot stronger off chest now.
> 
> Its good to hear u have that fire again tho bud, nothing more important than having that or ur better packing up, having a weeks rest eh!
> 
> I think thats why i love westside, ive not missed a session yet because i know if theres something i don't fancy theres another variation I can do if u follow, i need that aspect cos I get so bored of the same thing!


Tbh I don't understand the westside style as much as I should do I guess... I need it dumbed down a tad coz some abreviations dnt make sense etc, if using the basic template is working then if I knew how to do it to a T I'm sure I'd find better results.. I just love a heavy back session looool


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Are you gonna be running hgh and peptides combined mate or you gonna wait till closer to summer to add them in?

Do you still think you can gain size on the routine your on seem as its aimed more at power/strength?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> I actually enjoy the dynamic as much as the max days tbh (kind of a deload). Really bringing my form together and lifts are getting stronger each week, can only really put that to the dynamic days really.
> 
> I wont be doing any upper body for a while I don't think jim. Went the hospital yesterday and I've got tendonitis in my forearm, only thing I can do is rest! Although I did do max squats last night but I think it did more harm than good.
> 
> Hope I can train tomorrow lol!


Ahh **** sorry to hear that mate :-( well, just have some rest mate and get it back better, maybe try some sleeves when it eases off a bit?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

bongon95 said:


> thats what im struggling with at the moment mate, cant motivate my self to train on this bill starr's programme, just bored with the same 2 workouts. havnt trained this week at all! probably gonna go back to a lift per day after christmas


Yeh mate i started on wendlers but i got to sticking points on targets weight/reps early cos i wasn't strong in certain parts of the lifts, switching to westside has been the best thing ive done, i thought 4 sessions might be too much initially but now i just do a routien EoD and because i can do different things each workout it doesn't get stagnant, today will be heavy safety bar squats, followed by some speed sumo pulls, i only heavy deadlift every fortnight now, i think deadlift is a mental lift, i always keep power from squats as carry over but deads i need to be fresh and 110% to do em heavy.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> Tbh I don't understand the westside style as much as I should do I guess... I need it dumbed down a tad coz some abreviations dnt make sense etc, if using the basic template is working then if I knew how to do it to a T I'm sure I'd find better results.. I just love a heavy back session looool


When i get chance il PM u some stuff if u want bud?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> Are you gonna be running hgh and peptides combined mate or you gonna wait till closer to summer to add them in?
> 
> Do you still think you can gain size on the routine your on seem as its aimed more at power/strength?


If i stay raw then deffo can increase muscle mate, its when using equipment esp bench it becomes more lat/tricep orientated, I firmly believe u can grow though, ive held 14st 10lbs without peps this time (normally peptides blow me up in weight to this region) so once the GH kicks in i think il be well over 15st but watery lol

Gonna put peps in the days off btwn GH i think mate.

Come summer, 1rip/superdrol and pre wo water injs and cardio fasted on days between training. Nice lean and dry.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> When i get chance il PM u some stuff if u want bud?


Yeah mate ill PM ya my routine I do atm and the weights etc and you can point out where I should be doing differently.. Cheers bud


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> Yeah mate ill PM ya my routine I do atm and the weights etc and you can point out where I should be doing differently.. Cheers bud


Yeh bud no probs!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

*ME upper*

*WU (ATG no box)*

60 x 10 x 2

100 x 10

*SSB to Box*

100 x 5

140 x 5

160 x 3

*Reverse bands added (blue)*

(need to have bands tighter next time, they took the weight on the box, but within a few inches the slack cut in)

180 x 3

200 x 3 (PB)

220 x 1 (PB) vid of these, had another in me but would have been working over 90% so left it.

Lower back and hips FRIED











*SLDL's*

60 x 10 x 2

80 x 10

100 x 10

120 x 10

Had nothing left and forgot I didn't do abs, feel ****ed though, rest needed!

Still working raw, no belt, no wraps, no briefs.

Was trying best to not rock off the bench (gonna buy a box, I know, I know!!) but with it being cushioned its hard not to look like im not, Im honestly trying to stabalise as much as poss before standing again.

I love box squatting and love the SSB too, excellent bit of kit.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice lifting jim, good weights!

Really like the look of the bands, take it they aid a little from the box but once you lift and they slacken the weights all yours?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Nice lifting jim, good weights!
> 
> Really like the look of the bands, take it they aid a little from the box but once you lift and they slacken the weights all yours?


Exactley that mate!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

*ME Upper*

*Bench*

*
*

Bar x 20

60 x 10 x 2

100 x 5

120 x 5

*Ram on*

120 x 5

140 x 5

*
Reverse bands (just experimenting tbh)*

140 x 5

160 x 5

180 x 5

200 x 3

Nice to be able to prep cns a bit and have that weight at lockout, felt good.











Shoulder is playing up again though.

*One handed Cable Pulldowns*

200lbs x 10 x 3

*Face Pulls*

*
*

100lbs x failure x 3

*Rolling DB extensions*

20kg db's x failure x 5 sets

Happy with how that went, will maybe try fitting some speed squats in on xmas day (is that sad???) Cos out on the ale boxing day, motivation for training never been higher tbh, and hate missing sessions.

Anyway, merry christmas everyone! to everyone following hope u and ur families all have a good one!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quick un as was bored stupid this aft.

Oly bar box squats

Bar x 10

60 x 10 x 2

100 x 10 x 2

140 x 5

160 x 5

Deadlifts

60 x 10

100 x 10

140 x 15

Done and dusted.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good Christmas mate? Doing my head in off the gym!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good Christmas mate? Doing my head in off the gym!


Yeh mate was ok like, needed to get in to do sumat like!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

*DE Upper*

*speed bench*

*WU*

bar x 20+

60 x 10 x 2

*Speed against green bands (54kg)*

60 + 54 top x 3 x 3

80 + 54 top x 3 x 3

90 + 54 top x 3 x 3

*CGBP (to 3 board)*

100 x 10 x 2

120 x 10

140 x 5

140 (spectacular fail on 2 had to dump bar on safety bars )

*Face Pulls (very slow and controlled)*

100lbs x failure x 5 (rear delts and traps fried)

Felt a good session, pumped like a mofo


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim how comes ya aint replied to my PM mate?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> Jim how comes ya aint replied to my PM mate?


Sorry mate been working and when on here its been on phone and just putting training up or odd reply, il reply today Wardy mate as ive chucked a sickie lol


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Sorry mate been working and when on here its been on phone and just putting training up or odd reply, il reply today Wardy mate as ive chucked a sickie lol


Alright son


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

son? im 34 dude lol


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> son? im 34 dude lol


I call everyone son, figure of speach lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

*ME lower*

Terrible session, thought id try the briefs, well, can get em on quick if i wear some running bottoms...ok...fukin tights, but jesus wept they absolutely cripple my legs, there a really nice tight fit on the hips but top of my legs pop out like a fukin muffin top cos there small on the leg...tbh...not sure i cba with it, legs were literally numb after 5 mins.

*WU*

Bar x lots

60 x 10 ATG

100 x 5 ATG

140 x 10

Briefs on

180 x fail....on lowering they dug in my stomach so much with the belt i lost all concnetration even when tight and had to dump bar...fukin crap.

Briefs off....threw in corner...still there...fuk em piece of **** things.

*Raw, no belt, no wraps*

140 x 5

180 x 5

200 x 3

Salvaged something from day. All below parrallel aswell, as used band to squat to which was below.

*GHR*

5 sets x failure

*Cable Crunches*

5 sets x failure

*Face Pull (ease shoulder)*

*
*

5 sets x failure

Felt disapointed with the briefs, they just seem far too tight on the legs but perfect everywhere else? Seriously considering just staying raw tbh. Strength is down due to being off, weight is around 15st which is too fukin heavy aswell...ah well anyone wanna buy some briefs and 2 squat suits??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

This is why I don't wear a belt mate. I tried and the cvnt digs right in when doing anything and like you say you lose all concentration!!

You doing much tomorrow night mate? Missus still ok with pregnancy?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> This is why I don't wear a belt mate. I tried and the cvnt digs right in when doing anything and like you say you lose all concentration!!
> 
> You doing much tomorrow night mate? Missus still ok with pregnancy?


just can't seem to get on with one at all mate, tbf there's a knack of pushing belly out full of air when squatting but takes some doing, so deads and squats, just don't bother.

She's good mate ta, on anti-biotics until its born now cos of kidney infections, im working and on call, new years eve ffs!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You did get 7-8 year old ones didn't you for your stumpy limbs?

Antibiotics that long Jesus thought they were bad for you?

Haha I'm sat chilling after good dinner and box of Cadbury heroes, twiglets etc. stupidly had a dnp a day the last 3 to try and limit the fat gain from all this sh1t (daft idea) and I'm a sweaty mess.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> You did get 7-8 year old ones didn't you for your stumpy limbs?
> 
> Antibiotics that long Jesus thought they were bad for you?
> 
> Haha I'm sat chilling after good dinner and box of Cadbury heroes, twiglets etc. stupidly had a dnp a day the last 3 to try and limit the fat gain from all this sh1t (daft idea) and I'm a sweaty mess.


pmsl..sweaty!

Aye infection she had carried menigitis so they said it would come back, hence on em for 5 month or so now...lots better though now, up and about.

LOL they are a nightmare mate, fukin cripple me with em on ffs


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

*ME Upper (rep day)*

*bench*

*
*

*WU*

60 x 15 x 2 ss with face pulls (get blood and warm shoulder)

60 x 10

80 x 10

100 x 10

110 x 10

120 x 5

130 x 5

135 x 5

140 x 2 (no way had 3rd in me)

*Cable Crossovers*

70lbs x 20 x 1

70lbs x 15 x 2

*
Cable Upright Rows*

80lbs?? x 15 x 5 sets

*Rope Pushdowns (held and contracted)*

100lbs x failure x 5 sets

Not sure how Im gonna do it 100% yet but in a 3 week wave il be doing speed, heavy and rep day for each lift like as per Brandon Lilley's cube method, I figure the rep day will help build me a more lasting strength base and maybe add some extra lean lbs over 6 months or so. I still wanna play with bands, both reverse and explosive and box squats (which he doesn't do really) so kind of a hybrid method, as long as Im getting stronger and enjoying training that's all that currently matters to me, if I feel my lifts are ok, Id possibly do a comp, but Ive heard it said, just do it anyway, but Im just not of that mindset, I know I haven't got mega lifts in me like some have, but Id want to guarantee myself a respectable total at 90kg before id even consider it, so will happily trundle on enjoying training, never had as much enthusiasm tbh, and never miss a session now which speaks volumes for me.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

DE upper

60 x 3 x 3

60 x 3 x 3 + 54kg band

80 x 3 x 3 + 54kg band

90 x 3 x 3 + 54kg band

CGBP - 3 board

100 x 10

110 x 10

120 x 10

Cable Pulley Rows

90kg x failure x 3

Face Pulls

45kg x failure x 3

Stopped there had a cracking headache, was gonna do a bit more volume on the back and also abs but happy enough.

Strength is still ok, think im gonna turn the westside into a 4 week wave and instead of having 4 heavy days over 4 weeks, il have 2 rep days and 2 heavy days, feel speed work should always be present.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well instead of me making a box that would prob resemble some uneven heap, i picked one up for 45 quid, 14 x 16 x 18" dimensions which should be perfect, 14" is nicely under parrallel and i need to start making sure everything I do is passable, on another note, booking vegas for september in next 2 weeks or so, missus wants to do the renewed vows and **** at same place we got married so convinced her to do it while olympia and expo is on, which happens to coincide with the powerlifting pro invitational too so well happy...and soon to be skint!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Renewing vows, more kids. Fcuking hell you have it hard mate lol.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Renewing vows, more kids. Fcuking hell you have it hard mate lol.


**** that mate only said a would so a could go to vegas again lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lol more money than sense.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol more money than sense.


Ah its a grand a piece so not bad, its spending money thats ball breaker tbh, wi all these hours a work mate nowt else to fukin spend it on ffs!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ME lower

Full squats

60 x 10

100 x 10

140 x 5

160 x 3 belt and wraps on

180 x 1

200 x 1

210 x 1

GHR

3 x failure

SLDL

5 x failure

Cable Crunches

3 x failure


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ME upper

bench

60 x 10 x 4

80 x 10

100 x 5

120 x 5

140 x 5

150 x 1

155 x 1 - PB.

Lat pulldowns

90kg x faiure x 5 sets

Upright Rows

40kg x failure x 3 sets

Cable Tri extensions

40kg x failure x 5 sets.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

DE lower

Felt **** today, headache but promised missus idtake herout so thought a bit of training would straighten me out, it did, just did speed squats to low 14" box with mini red bands doubled round (no idea what it added) and then some speed deads with purple 36kg bands doubled round to increase top end. Didn't bother with assistance today will maybe do tomorrow but lower back in pieces. Today was all about speed and technique, learning my breathing better on squats and deads, 3 reps per breath :-0

14" plyo box speed squats

60 x 10 x 2

60 x 3 x 3 + mini reds doubled

100 x 3 x 3 + mini reds doubled

120 x 3 x 3 + mini reds doubled

Deads;

60 x 10 - explosive concentrating on really pushing hips out quick on lockout.

100 x 3 x 3 + purple bands doubled

120 x 3 x 3 + purple bands doubled

140 x 3 x 3 + purple bands doubled

Lower back fried but really good session, all reps really really quick and fast, and technique felt a lot better.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

DE upper

warm up

60 x 10 x 3

speed bench

60 x 3 x 3

60 x 3 x 3 + doubled mini red

80 x 3 x 3 + doubled mini red

100 x 3 x 3 + doubled mini red

CGBP

100 x 10 x 3

Rolling DB Extensions

45lbs x 10 x 3

Cable Rows Close grip

210lbs x failure x 5 sets

Face Pulls

100lbs x failure x 4 sets.

100kg + mini reds was prob a bit too slow for speed work, so will reduce weight next week


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

subbing in, will read the whole shebang later


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

New routine.....good old Russian volume approach to get body used to lots of sets, reps etc.

Here's how its gonna run...

bench-squat

squat-assistance

squat-bench

deadlift-assitance

Will be a day recovery in between each.

Bench; 6x3 on day 1 and 6x2 on day 3 - just working upto what feels ok on the day.

Deads; 6 sets heavy doubles working upto a max for that day - will be alternated weekly...bands, rack pulls, floor etc - will then drop to 50-60% and do some speed pulls, 6-8 doubles.

Squats; I know if numbers go up on this, my deadlift should also get some carry over......

Squats

Warms ups

60 x 10 x 2

100 x 5

120 x 5

140 x 5

Worksets

152 x 2 x 6 set

Bench

60 x 10 x 3

80 x 10

100 x 5

110 x 3 x 6 sets


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

squats...again!

WU

60 x 10 x 2

100 x 5

120 x 5

Work Sets

152kg x 3 x 6 sets

Reverse Hypers

3 sets failure

Cable crunches

3 sets failure.

Hips are agony, obviously quite weak, but every rep is under parallel, squatting 3 times a week is a nightmare but need to build raw strength from ground up, suprisingly last 2 sets flew up after I narrowed my stance slightly.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

well been a long time since I updated this but gonna keep it open I think..

Started 5 3 1 last week although modified so i can do it with mate.

Monday 22nd July

*Bench*

*WU*

60 x 10 x 2

80 x 5

100 x 5

*Worksets*

120 x 5 x 3

*CGBP - paused on chest*

100kg x 10 x 3

*Incline BB slow 3 second negative*

60kg x 20 x 3

*Cable rope Extensions*

60lbs x 15 x 3

*Cable upright rows*

150lbs x 15 x 3

*Face Pulls*

60lbs x 20 x 3


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

About time you uodated this baby limbs. How's things?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Weds 24th July*

*
Squats and Deadlifts*

*
*

*WU*

bar x many + 10 minutes stretching and hip mobility

60 x 5 x 3

80 x 5

100 x 5

120 x 5

150 x 5 (belt on and sleeves)

170 x 1

*Workset*

180 x 5 (wraps)

*Deadlifts*

60 x 10

100 x 5

140 x 5

180 x 2

*Workset*

200 x 5


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Friday 26th july*

*Speed bench/tech and shoulders*

bar x 10 x 2

60 x 10 x 2

80 x 5

*bands on (around 40kg at top)*

*Worksets*

80kg (around 115-120kg top) x 5 x 3

*
Savickas press*

bar x many

60 x 5

72.5 x 5 x 2 (hard)

*DB Shoulder Press*

26kg x 10

30kg x 10 x 2 sets

*DB Shrugs*

30kg x 15 x 3


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

*saturday 27th july*

*
Lower accessory day*

*Squats*

bar x many

60 x 10 x 2

100 x 5

140 x 5 x 3 sets (felt fukin hard tbh)

*Squat Safety bar (olympic lifting shoes so emphasis on quads)*

*
*

100kg x 5 x 3 sets

*SLDL's*

60 x 5

100 x 5

140 x 5

180 x 5 (vid)

*GHR's + 20kg plate*

15 x 3 sets


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> About time you uodated this baby limbs. How's things?


sorry dude missed this between posting the training!

lol yeh going ok training wise as plenty of rest not having a job lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good to see you back up and running mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> sorry dude missed this between posting the training!
> 
> lol yeh going ok training wise as plenty of rest not having a job lol


Think of all that sleep and recovery time.......oh wait....... you have two kids so no sleep for you lol.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Good to see you back up and running mate


cheers mukka don't be drinking too much now.....

lol



Suprakill4 said:


> Think of all that sleep and recovery time.......oh wait....... you have two kids so no sleep for you lol.


lol 420am on the dot then again about half 6-7am ish...fukin nightmare!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> cheers mukka don't be drinking too much now.....
> 
> lol
> 
> lol 420am on the dot then again about half 6-7am ish...fukin nightmare!


LOL fcuk that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mind you i would only be up awake cos cant sleep or up p1ssing anyway so probably wouldnt effect me that much.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

well really lacklustre today, felt off it for two days now, feel like all head bunged up and quite weak if im honest, motivation is down a little for some reason or other, after dead's n squat's bench feels like a chore to actually go and do.....anyway was meant to be 132. x 3 but i knew i wasn't in the mood and it had defeated me before I began so just did what I did, will treat this week as a bench de-load.

wu

bar x 20 x 2

60 x 10 x 2

80 x 5

100 x 5

120 x 1 went up fast

132.kg x 1......

after 1st rep I decided to **** it off, 3rd would have been a grind even thought went up quick on vid and don't wanna miss reps at this stage, no spotter...basically pussied out and **** myself I reckon.

I ****ing hate bench press.

So thought **** it and cracked out the titan ram for some overload....

135 x 5

140 x 5

That's all folks! Just zero energy!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Squats

Raw well...sleeves 

Bar

70 x 5 x 3

90 x 5

110 x 5

130 x 5

150 x 2

170 x 1 belt on sleeves on

175 x 5

Downset new wraps to try

160 x 3 felt **** and not good

Paused

160 x 3

Chins

5 x sets to failure wi/bw

Sldl's

100 x 5

140 x 5

180 x 5

200 x 5 pb


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Deadlifts

Horrible today, lost work yet again yesterday and got a interview with police at 6pm about some other ****, so mind was all over tbh!

Glutes felt like a sharp pain when locking out even on 60kg but soldiered on ffs

60 x 5 x 2

100 x 5

140 x 1

180 x 1

200 x 1

215 x 1

232.5kg x 2...failed 3rd.....about 30 secs after I pulled it but can't count it as a set really.

Nearly forgot though, no chalk used today @JB aka' lady hands lol

****.

Savickas

20 x 10

40 x 10

60 x 5 x 5

called it a day, not in right frame of mind and tbh pain in glute stopping me pulling quick off floor, full of excuses tbh here today.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Didnt gey to squat as jons car broke down so he couldnt make it...maybr tomorrow.

Db incline press

20 x 20

20 x 20

40 x 10

40 x 10 + 20 x 15

Flat bench

60 x 10

80 x 5

100 x 5

100 x 5

120 x 3

120 x 3

CGBP

80 x 5

80 x 5

80 x 5

all long pauses

Tricep rope pushdown

100lbs x 15

100lbs x 15

100lbc x 15

Ez cable curls

130lbs x 15

130lbs x 15

130lbs x 15

Something a bit different for a change, while im out of work again im gonna train everyday I think, tomorrow if I dk t squat il do a heavy pull session minus the deadlifts.

Bit burnt out so squats and deads can wait til next week but think I wanna pack some more size om tbh hence upping assistance stuff.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yesterdays Back

Just to blitz it tbh can feel it today.

Attempted chins but outside of forearms so sore from curls yesterday (can tell how long ago i last did em!) that i literally couldnt do one without a lot of pain/soreness.

Lat pulldowns

90kg x 20

90kg x 20

90kg x 20

Cable Rows Close grip

90kg x 20

90kg x 20

90kg x 20

Face Pulls

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

Kettle Ball rows (get extra rom at top and al way to floor)

28kg x 15

28kg x 15

Shrugs with 20kg plates

20kg x 25

20kg x 25

20kg x 25


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Deadlifts

Still feeling about 80% half fukin deaf from having head cold and motivation is rly non exiatamt atm sure things will change.

60 x 5 x 4

100 x 5

120 x 5

140 x 3

160 x 3

180 x 1

5" blocks

200 x 5

235 x 3

Defecits

190 x 3

Savickas

20 x 10

40 x 10

60.x 10

80 x 2

85 x 2

Db press

26.5 x 10

32 x 10

32 x 10

Side laterals

5kg plate x 15 x 3


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking really good Jim - big mo'fo.

Aye its **** not feeling 100% matey - but you'll soon feel top o' the shop bud

:beer:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

bobby chariot said:


> Looking really good Jim - big mo'fo.
> 
> Aye its **** not feeling 100% matey - but you'll soon feel top o' the shop bud
> 
> :beer:


ayup mukka, aye your right pal, fukin head just bunged upto ****!

vodka should help tonight lol

shocked someones reading this lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> ayup mukka, aye your right pal, fukin head just bunged upto ****!
> 
> vodka should help tonight lol
> 
> shocked someones reading this lol


Get Smashed up jimbo. Vodka and whisky etc etc etc. Drink hard! :beer:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Get Smashed up jimbo. Vodka and whisky etc etc etc. Drink hard! :beer:


vodka on the go mate but also 2 kids in tow unfortunately today lol



John Andrew said:


> Hi Mate, do not beat yourself up and say weak! Ok you may not win the first comp you do but you will learn a lot, all the other guys there will spur you on. The only weak and pathetic people in the world never try!
> 
> I am 58 and want to set a world record dead lift at 60, 310 kgs or more. When I began I was less than 40 kgs. body weight! Took me 26 years natural training to win a few masters events. It took me 2 years to bench 60 kgs! I knew when I began I had near killed myself with alcohol and I was scared to death!
> 
> ...


John, thanks for reading buddy, that's some story mate and very inspiring aswell, Im my own worst enemy, can be up and down, don't let myself enjoy pb's because im always pushing for more, but as you say it takes time and patience but also belief!

Happy new also mate!


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Jim78 said:


> ayup mukka, aye your right pal, fukin head just bunged upto ****!
> 
> vodka should help tonight lol
> 
> shocked someones reading this lol


Lol yeah get the vodka into you Jimmy.

You tried that N-AC yet Jim?


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

John Andrew said:


> Hi Mate, do not beat yourself up and say weak! Ok you may not win the first comp you do but you will learn a lot, all the other guys there will spur you on. The only weak and pathetic people in the world never try!
> 
> I am 58 and want to set a world record dead lift at 60, 310 kgs or more. When I began I was less than 40 kgs. body weight! Took me 26 years natural training to win a few masters events. It took me 2 years to bench 60 kgs! I knew when I began I had near killed myself with alcohol and I was scared to death!
> 
> ...


Excellent post mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Happy new year mate! Just in a pub with Jim and must say I'm fcuked.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> vodka on the go mate but also 2 kids in tow unfortunately today lol
> 
> John, thanks for reading buddy, that's some story mate and very inspiring aswell, Im my own worst enemy, can be up and down, don't let myself enjoy pb's because im always pushing for more, but as you say it takes time and patience but also belief!
> 
> Happy new also mate!


Nowt wrong with that mate, it's good You're always pushing for more! Focus is something for me to work on in 2014. Sure You'll Smash a lot of pb's this year dude


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

bobby chariot said:


> Lol yeah get the vodka into you Jimmy.
> 
> You tried that N-AC yet Jim?


gonna get some dude hope it works!



robc1985 said:


> Nowt wrong with that mate, it's good You're always pushing for more! Focus is something for me to work on in 2014. Sure You'll Smash a lot of pb's this year dude


was boring mate though lol, yeh need to get feeling right again mate, colds n **** been on/off since fukin october now....might be dying or some ****? lol



Suprakill4 said:


> Happy new year mate! Just in a pub with Jim and must say I'm fcuked.


Same to you mate, was the Ginger one in Barnsley?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

meant to be my squat 3's today but tbh.....just cba at the minute...head feels like its submerged in fukin water, and training a bit all over so gonna re-start wendlers next week and this cycle will be.....

Squats week 1; 180 x 5 week 2; 190 x 3 week 3; 200-210 x 1 (raw with sleeves only and belt)

Deadlifts week 1; 215 x 5 week 2; 232.5 x 3 week 3; 260 x 1

bench - no ****ing idea don't give a **** its gay! lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> meant to be my squat 3's today but tbh.....just cba at the minute...head feels like its submerged in fukin water, and training a bit all over so gonna re-start wendlers next week and this cycle will be.....
> 
> Squats week 1; 180 x 5 week 2; 190 x 3 week 3; 200-210 x 1 (raw with sleeves only and belt)
> 
> ...


Sounds a plan. How have you been getting on without the wraps? You sacked off new belt too for trusty Titan or whatever We have?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Sounds a plan. How have you been getting on without the wraps? You sacked off new belt too for trusty Titan or whatever We have?


Yeh staying wi titan belt mate, only really done the 175 x 5 without wrap mate, tbh il prob stay wi art em but need to have a go in em every now and then.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> gonna get some dude hope it works!
> 
> was boring mate though lol, yeh need to get feeling right again mate, colds n **** been on/off since fukin october now....might be dying or some ****? lol
> 
> Same to you mate, was the Ginger one in Barnsley?


Haha no mate we went and stayed with him in Kent. Absolutely brilliant night I havnt laughed that much in a long long time. Gutted to be going home!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well looks like Ive prob got some work and more doing what I want to be doing so bit of boost, but motivation is low atm, supps are low prob why lol

bench

bar x many x 2

60 x 5 x 3

100 x 5

120 x 3

Reverse Green bands (for something different)

140 x 5

150 x 3

160 x 3

Cable curls (back against wall)

130lbs x 15

130lbs x 15

130lbs x 15

Tricep Pushdowns

130lbs x 20

130lbs x 20

130lbs x 20

Gun gainzzzzzz!

Shrugs (using Ez bar )

90kg x 20

90kg x 20

90kg x 20

Trap gainzzzz

Had a play with bands, felt hard but let me play with form and kept tight throughout reps, started to enjoy the pumpy assistance **** again but will be 2 weeks since Ive squatted next week!

Going to just re-start wendlers from week 1 again so;

deads; 215 x 5,

squats; 180 x 5 raw

bench; ??????? who fukin cares


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha no mate we went and stayed with him in Kent. Absolutely brilliant night I havnt laughed that much in a long long time. Gutted to be going home!!


Leanne had a poo yet?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> Leanne had a poo yet?


Suprisingly no mate lol!!!!! I think she held them in so long at your house and my nans that it is blocked up. I keep telling her I can put my willy up to help but she is having non of it. She did however stand up quickly at my nans from the sofa and farted in my dads face by accident the scruffy cow. Lmao.


----------



## biggiejohnson (Mar 23, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Suprisingly no mate lol!!!!! I think she held them in so long at your house and my nans that it is blocked up. I keep telling her I can put my willy up to help but she is having non of it. She did however stand up quickly at my nans from the sofa and farted in my dads face by accident the scruffy cow. Lmao.


Use this technique with the missus all the time, she only fell for it once! However have got her convinced blow jobs cure blocked noses lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

biggiejohnson said:


> Use this technique with the missus all the time, she only fell for it once! However have got her convinced blow jobs cure blocked noses lol


Haha. I bl00dy wish!


----------



## biggiejohnson (Mar 23, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. I bl00dy wish!


In all seriousness, she's certain it cures her nose and we all no any reason is a good reason, even if it is the said poo poking! Haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

biggiejohnson said:


> In all seriousness, she's certain it cures her nose and we all no any reason is a good reason, even if it is the said poo poking! Haha


My persuasion skills must be half as good as yours. I would say its because I have a big en that she doesn't want it in her pooper but I would be lying lol.


----------



## biggiejohnson (Mar 23, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> My persuasion skills must be half as good as yours. I would say its because I have a big en that she doesn't want it in her pooper but I would be lying lol.


Lol believe me don't be fooled.into thinking these things have a regular occurrence! the **** we have to come up with!.there was a.time I had to fight her off...did I f#ck!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> My persuasion skills must be half as good as yours. I would say its because I have a big en that she doesn't want it in her pooper but I would be lying lol.


No its because your not nice to her... Lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> No its because your not nice to her... Lol


That's true. She doesn't deserve my kindness. Cvnt. Lol.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> That's true. She doesn't deserve my kindness. Cvnt. Lol.


Lol

She got plenty off of George so that balanced it out


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol
> 
> She got plenty off of George so that balanced it out


I know. Made me look bad the little stud. He just wanted to whack me with the net from the toy we bought him. Felt bad because I just couldn't help but laugh at him when Sarah was trying to tell him off a little bit lmao. I can't look at him without laughing he is well funny. Hopefully won't turn out a cvnt like his dad..... Lol just kidding


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry for cluttering your journal Jim. Bet you thought fcuk me I'm popular with all the replies lol. You fancy a session some time? Maybe some chest I'll try one session with your strength training although I'm weak as fcuk.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> I know. Made me look bad the little stud. He just wanted to whack me with the net from the toy we bought him. Felt bad because I just couldn't help but laugh at him when Sarah was trying to tell him off a little bit lmao. I can't look at him without laughing he is well funny. Hopefully won't turn out a cvnt like his dad..... Lol just kidding


Its a genetic trade... My dad was a **** as was his dad before him...

Lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sorry for cluttering your journal Jim. Bet you thought fcuk me I'm popular with all the replies lol. You fancy a session some time? Maybe some chest I'll try one session with your strength training although I'm weak as fcuk.


Its not my journal...

Oh the other Jim... **** him... Lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

I may just take over this journal with my own updates lol!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

fack off u caaaaaants!

am off all next week bud, got another job lined up but nothing til after next week mate, so let me know pal


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> fack off u caaaaaants!
> 
> am off all next week bud, got another job lined up but nothing til after next week mate, so let me know pal


That's good news!!!! Was it the one we talked about?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> That's good news!!!! Was it the one we talked about?


Turns out a lad I used to work with had started his own industrial and commercial setup, I only found this out after trying to get in touch with his brother...who also has one lol, to cut a long story short his brother has given me a bit of a chance, as they have more work over this neck of woods (depot at hoyland) but its starting at the bottom a bit but its a long term thing.....hopefully be a decent crack if works out....the ****er who convinced me to do the i&c courses in 1st place hasn't been in touch for ages, knowing my luck il get a few offers all at once and never when I need em, luckily we should be just ok for bills etc....just ffs.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Deadlifts

Terrible today, mood isnt really in training atm and a bit on and showed in my lifting, worst session for months, suppose I was due one.

60 x 5 x 4

100 x 5

120 x 5

140 x 3

160 x 1

180 x 1

200 x 1

WS

217.5 x fail.....just didnt move...ridiculous tbh!

180 x 6

6" Blocks

200 x 1

220 x 1

as I went to pull the 2nd got a massive shooting pain at top of glute and down leg ffs.

Savickas Press

20 x 15

40 x 10

60 x 5

60 x 10

75 x 5

60 x 8

Laterals

5kg plate x 3 sets to failure

Terrible sesh tbh.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

squats

bar x 10 x 2

70 x 10 x 2

110 x 5

130 x 5

150 x 1

170 x 1

WS

177.5kg x 4 (missed 5th)

Paused beltless

150 x 3 x 3

DB rows

37.5kg x 10 x 3

SLDL's

85 x 5

100 x 5

140 x 5

180 x 10

done


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ya can't just continue to get PB after PB every week can ya so one bad session just write it off. Mad on the squats depth, your kn4ckers must be nearly touching the floor lol.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ya can't just continue to get PB after PB every week can ya so one bad session just write it off. Mad on the squats depth, your kn4ckers must be nearly touching the floor lol.


wa terrible mate, that fukin job thought i had.....rang the **** and said there is nowt now, had to bite tongue as dont wanna burn my bridges and everyone fukin knows everyone in gas game around here, but what a ****er....so felt fukin **** going into it, bit better yesterday, 3 irons in fire for jobs...been told by 2 there's deffo a job....but might be another month, fukin hate sitting around all day ffs! when i work i wanna be at home, wen im jobless i want to work lol.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> wa terrible mate, that fukin job thought i had.....rang the **** and said there is nowt now, had to bite tongue as dont wanna burn my bridges and everyone fukin knows everyone in gas game around here, but what a ****er....so felt fukin **** going into it, bit better yesterday, 3 irons in fire for jobs...been told by 2 there's deffo a job....but might be another month, fukin hate sitting around all day ffs! when i work i wanna be at home, wen im jobless i want to work lol.


Fingers crossed mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah ffs mate not again!! Hope something turns around for you soon!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ouch that first set of squats hurt my lower back watching that!lol going well in here though!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ta lads!


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Aye hope things get going for you this year mate.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Bench*

fukin **** week, still no sign of any work coming in yet and training been crap but il put that down to xmas break etc....hope its that anyway!

warm up; band pull aparts, shoulder dislocations etc

bar x 10 x 2

60 x 10 x 2

80 x 3

100 x 3

110 x 1

*WS*

120 x 3

120 x 3

120 x 3

120 x 3

120 x 3

*Titan Ram*

130 x 3

140 x 3

*DB flyes*

30kg x 15

30kg x 15

30kg x 15

Weight on work sets moved very slowly today, I just cannot it seems stick to a technique and stay with it, using wide grip but 120 upwards feels heavy lately ffs.

Will do more assistance stuff tomorrow and some front squats *if* no doms in hams and glutes as still aching from weds!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Did you take some time off over Xmas? Reduced or off gear? Diet been slack?

I have all of the above. Was 2 weeks off diet and gym. 6 weeks off aas. And my trainings been sh1t ! But not week two into better eating and training (only 3 days into cycle) and I'm approaching pre time off lifts again.

You'll get back to it. No problem. Just the stress of work won't be helping either.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

well here are excuses mate lol

cruising

crap diet...very crap even by my standards

half depressed - work situation

stress of bills and job situation

****ing hate excuses tbh but Ive finally got to admit all this **** atm is going to affect me plus coming off stronger stuff too, can normally block stuff out for training and its got a bit better but suppose it cant be helped?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> well here are excuses mate lol
> 
> cruising
> 
> ...


Nope. That's life mate. Your having a **** time and course it's gonna effect training especially the depression part and diet. Some of these are in your control so sort ya sh1t out and get diet sorted (money permitting). Some are out of your control like the work situation so have to just accept this is going to effect you.

Damage limitation is what you need. And can only sort that by nailing diet and back on aas if your ready and had long enough off.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Monday deadlifts, few more burst capillaries by looks!

wu

100 x 5 x 2

120 x 3

140 x 3

160 x 1

180 x 1

200 x 1

220 x 1

240 x 1

257.5 pb attempt.....fail at knees

180 x 8 speed downset.

Savickas Press

20 x 10

40 x 10

60 x 5

70 x 5

70 x 5

DB Press

26.6 x 10

37.5 x 10

37.5 x 10

Laterals

15 x 10

15 x 10

15 x 10

Thought the 257.5 would go but just failed at knees, came up ok but think I lost line and bar was maybe too far in front for me to recover it, bit gutted but il nail it next time.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuking good mate!!! Back to feeling better about it then? 240 was stupidly easy!

How's eating? Job front?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Monday deadlifts, few more burst capillaries by looks!
> 
> wu
> 
> ...


You'll **** it next time mate. Good work! Hope outlook is a bit brighter for you


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

cheers lads, job front is looking good but a waiting game, 1. option is some work down London for 3 months (last resort) 2. is a job nailed on but just a case of waiting for a contract to be signed! 3. guy ive been going out with for free to get some experience asked his boss yesterday and they want 5 men at his place....its ironically working direct for the people my mate is waiting for the contract to sign off lol, but it''ll be a salary, pension and van etc working fro a big firm with lots of work...hopefully that comes off really.

Had a lot more aggression back on monday and felt really good, no glute pain locking out which really made things smoother! only just missed pb was gutted tbh, just started pulling too close to bar and it dragged me forward and made it hard from start ffs.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> cheers lads, job front is looking good but a waiting game, 1. option is some work down London for 3 months (last resort) 2. is a job nailed on but just a case of waiting for a contract to be signed! 3. guy ive been going out with for free to get some experience asked his boss yesterday and they want 5 men at his place....its ironically working direct for the people my mate is waiting for the contract to sign off lol, but it''ll be a salary, pension and van etc working fro a big firm with lots of work...hopefully that comes off really.
> 
> Had a lot more aggression back on monday and felt really good, no glute pain locking out which really made things smoother! only just missed pb was gutted tbh, just started pulling too close to bar and it dragged me forward and made it hard from start ffs.


Good lad. All you have t work on now is that daft accent. Option 3 Looks Bloody good!!!!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Option 3 deffo best outcome mate! might hear something tomorrow i hope.....infact no I fukin pray lol

Squats and back/hams

WUs

30 x 10 x 2

70 x 5 x 2

90 x 5

110 x 5

130 x 3

150 x 1

175 x 1

WS

185 x 3

****ed these up, head was down and not focusing forward so immediately fell forward when coming back up, annoying little things I should have nailed by now.

DB Rows

37.5 x 10

37.5 x 10

37.5 x 10

Chins

BW x 10

BW x 10

BW x 10

SLDL's

85 x 5

100 x 5

140 x 3

160 x 3

190 x 5

210 x 3 - PB

Bit disappointed with squats, hit what I should have but ****ed off with little errors when they should have been easier.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fingers crossed on the job front mate!! Good to have normal Jim back (well, not normal with the freakishly baby limbs but ya know what I mean) lol.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fingers crossed on the job front mate!! Good to have normal Jim back (well, not normal with the freakishly baby limbs but ya know what I mean) lol.


lol

are you still off work mate? keep meaning to come over or sumat tbh, and yeh feel a bit more motivated and better with developments mate, but still hate waiting around lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

210kg x 3 sldl pb...had more but il be honest had 3 in my head so ditched at that lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> lol
> 
> are you still off work mate? keep meaning to come over or sumat tbh, and yeh feel a bit more motivated and better with developments mate, but still hate waiting around lol


Yeah still off and they said I've got a months holiday days to use before I go back yet lol.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bench n bits

bar x many x 2

60 x 10 x 2

80 x 5

100 x 5

122.5 x 3

122.5 x 3

122.5 x 3

100 x 5

Incline BB

60 x 20

80 x 10

90 x 10

CGBP (to pins about 3" above chest)

100 x 5 paused

100 x 5 paused

100 x 5 paused

Cable Overhead Extensions

90lbs x 15

90lbs x 15

90lbs x 15

Supersetted wi/rope curls

90lbs x 15

90lbs x 15

90lbs x 15

Shrugs (held for 3 count)

100kg x 20

100kg x 20

100kg x 20


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Deads

Another crap session, lower back is playing up and is stopping em from getting full power from the floor.

60 x 10

60 x 5

60 x 5

100 x 5

120 x 5

140 x 3

160 x 2

180 x 2

200 x 2

6" blocks

180 x 5

3" defecit

175 x 2 back painful as ****.

Shoulders

Savickas

20 x 10

40 x 10

60 x 5

80 x 2

80 x 5

DB Press

26.5kg x 10

42kg x 5

26.5kg x 20

laterals + Rear delts superset

5kg x failure x 3 sets


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Still going to chiro? Know it helped you a lot before.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Still going to chiro? Know it helped you a lot before.


am i **** lol used to pay about £28 for 15mins mate....no way I can afford that thesedays, tbh could be oxy overload lol but either way its ****, mant to squat tonight but **** doing heavy singles atm, think I need a week off tbh.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Can't ya do a Deload week or just week completely off?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

am ****ing it off mate lol not much motivation for it this week, fukin irregular heartbeat and allsorts, thing am dying ffs.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> am ****ing it off mate lol not much motivation for it this week, fukin irregular heartbeat and allsorts, thing am dying ffs.


You mad bastard. That ain't clever!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Squats*

*
*

So after giving back a rest ive just done 2 sessions of bench since last monday but squatted last night, might be last time in a while at macca's as going working down London until march time.

Got some new sbd sleeves and was impressed by then, felt snappy too as been doing the defranco limber 11 everyday to try and easy lower back and glute pain.

bar x 20

70 x 10 x 2

90 x 5

110 x 5

130 x 3

150 x 2

170 x 1

190 x 1

200 x 1

206 x 1 - pb with no wraps (still **** tbh)

170 x 3

150 x 3 paused

Bodyweight chins

bw x 10

bw x 10

bw x 10

SLDL's

90 x 5

120 x 5

140 x 5

180 x 5

200 x 1

215 x 2 + 1 fail - new PB

Lost back tightness on 3rd and ****ed it off at knees.






Not really happy with squat should have been easier, looked a bag of ****.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Few updated bits n bobs...

deads 225 x 5






92.5kg x 5 standing OHP






250 x 3 deadlifts 5" block pulls






235kg x 1 squat (high!!)






135 x 5 bench






165kg x 1 slingshot bench






205kg x 6 squat (not mega low)


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Some good lifts there mate.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Some good lifts there mate.


Cheers matey!


----------

